# Famous Last Words ........ ( atheists on their death bed )



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

This thread is about eternity.  These are the famous last words of atheists as they were dying and about to enter hell.  Quite horrific but hopefully it will make some people realize that even these men knew the the truth and confessed it in their final moments on earth.  As someone once said, "Hell is truth seen too late.

Famous Atheists Last Words Before Dying - Religion - Nairaland

*Caesar Borgia:* "While I lived, I provided for everything but death; now I must die, and am unprepared to die."

*Thomas Hobbs political philosopher* "I say again, if I had the whole world at my disposal, I would give it to live one day. I am about to take a leap into the dark."

*Thomas Payne *the leading atheistic writer in American colonies: "Stay with me, for God's sake; I cannot bear to be left alone ,  O Lord, help me! O God, what have I done to suffer so much? What will become of me hereafter? "I would give worlds if I had them, that The Age of Reason had never been published. 0 Lord, help me! Christ, help me! …No, don't leave; stay with me! Send even a child to stay with me; for I am on the edge of Hell here alone. If ever the Devil had an agent, I have been that one."

*Sir Thomas Scott*, Chancellor of England "Until this moment I thought there was neither a God nor a hell. Now I know and feel that there are both, and I am doomed to perdition by the just judgment of the Almighty."

*Voltaire* famous anti-christian atheist: "I am abandoned by God and man; I will give you half of what I am worth if you will give me six months' life." (He said this to Dr. Fochin, who told him it could not be done.) "Then I shall die and go to hell!" (His nurse said: "For all the money in Europe I wouldn’t want to see another unbeliever die! All night long he cried for forgiveness."

*Robert Ingersoll*: "O God, if there be a God, save my soul, if I have a soul!" (Some say it was this way: "Oh God, if there be a God, save my soul if I have a soul, from hell, if there be a hell!"

*David Hume*, atheist philosopher famous for his philosophy of empiricism and skepticism of religion, he cried loud on his death bed "I am in flames!" It is said his "desperation was a horrible scene".
____________________
read more last words of atheists on link above.......
http://www.nairaland.com/746723/famous-atheists-last-words-before


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

More final last words from atheists.

Famous Atheists Last Words Before Dying - Religion - Nairaland

*Napoleon Bonaparte*, the French emperor, and who, like Adolf Hitler, brought death to millions to satisfy his greedy, power-mad, selfish ambitions for world conquest: "I die before my time, and my body will be given back to the earth. Such is the fate of him who has been called the great Napoleon. What an abyss between my deep misery and the eternal kingdom of Christ!”

*Sir Francis Newport*, the head of an English Atheist club to those gathered around his deathbed: "You need not tell me there is no God for I know there is one, and that I am in His presence! You need not tell me there is no hell. I feel myself already slipping. Wretches, cease your idle talk about there being hope for me! I know I am lost forever! Oh, that fire! Oh, the insufferable pangs of hell! …Oh, that I could lie for a thousand years upon the fire that is never quenched, to purchase the favor of God and be united to Him again. But it is a fruitless wish. Millions and millions of years will bring me no nearer the end of my torments than one poor hour. Oh, eternity, eternity forever and forever!, Oh, the insufferable pangs of Hell!”

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GHhtTqtTTo

*Charles IX *was the French king who urged on by his mother, gave the order for the massacre of the French Huguenots, in which 15,000 souls were slaughtered in Paris alone and 100,000 in other sections of France, for no other reason than that they loved Christ. The guilty king suffered miserably for years after that event. He finally died, bathed in blood bursting from his veins. To his physicians he said in his last hours: "Asleep or awake, I see the mangled forms of the Huguenots passing before me. They drop with blood. They point at their open wounds. Oh! That I had spared at least the little infants at the bosom! What blood! I know not where I am. How will all this end? What shall I do? I am lost forever! I know it. Oh, I have done wrong."

*David Strauss*, leading representative of German rationalism, after spending a lifetime erasing belief in God from the minds of others: "My philosophy leaves me utterly forlorn! I feel like one caught in the merciless jaws of an automatic machine, not knowing at what time one of its great hammers may crush me!"

*In a Newsweek interview with Svetlana Stalin, the daughter of Josef Stalin*, she told of her father's death: "My father died a difficult and terrible death. . God grants an easy death only to the just. . At what seemed the very last moment he suddenly opened his eyes and cast a glance over everyone in the room. It was a terrible glance, insane or perhaps angry. . His left hand was raised, as though he were pointing to something above and bringing down a curse on us all. The gesture was full of menace. . The next moment he was dead."

*Anton LeVey *author of the Satanic Bible and high priest of the religion dedicated to the worship of Satan. Some of his famous quotes are “There is a beast in man that needs to be exercised, not exorcised”. His dying words were "Oh my, oh my, what have I done, there is something very wrong…there is something very wrong….”


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

Luke 16 23 In Hades where he was in torment he looked up and saw Abraham far away with Lazarus by his side.

Context
The Parable of the Rich Man and Lazarus
…22"Now the poor man died and was carried away by the angels to Abraham's bosom; and the rich man also died and was buried. 23"In Hades he lifted up his eyes, being in torment, and saw Abraham far away and Lazarus in his bosom. 24"And he cried out and said, 'Father Abraham, have mercy on me, and send Lazarus so that he may dip the tip of his finger in water and cool off my tongue, for I am in agony in this flame.'…
____________________________________________
There is one mistake here by Bible hub.  Jesus was not teaching a parable in this story. He was telling the true account of what transpired between Abraham, Lazarus and a rich man in hell.  This story happened.  No question about it.


----------



## UllysesS.Archer (Sep 2, 2014)

Most people believe they have all the time in the world, never knowing, that they are not promised to take another breadth.

Those who die quickly are blessed, they have no time to regret the life that they have lived.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

Well here is the good news, UllysesS.Archer!  Look at what God has done for us!  Through Jesus Christ, His Only Begotten Son!  How great is the Fathers love towards mankind!   How great and unfathomable is His great mercy and love toward us.  What amazing love.....

It is written:

John 3 16 For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life.

Context
For God So Loved
16"For God so loved the world, that He gave His only begotten Son, that whoever believes in Him shall not perish, but have eternal life. 17"For God did not send the Son into the world to judge the world, but that the world might be saved through Him.…
Cross References
Genesis 22:2
Then God said, "Take your son, your only son, whom you love--Isaac--and go to the region of Moriah. Sacrifice him there as a burnt offering on a mountain I will show you."
Isaiah 9:6
For to us a child is born, to us a son is given, and the government will be on his shoulders. And he will be called Wonderful Counselor, Mighty God, Everlasting Father, Prince of Peace.John 1:18
No one has ever seen God, but the one and only Son, who is himself God and is in closest relationship with the Father, has made him known.
John 3:18
Whoever believes in him is not condemned, but whoever does not believe stands condemned already because they have not believed in the name of God's one and only Son.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

Although Anton Lavey died and went to hell right before his friends' eyes, the witnessing of Laveys' torment and agonizing words right before his death led to the conversion of the person. They became a born again Christian although the Church of Satan has vehemently denied the testimony.  I read that Lavey died penniless in a Catholic hospital.  His own "church" did not assist him in his medical expenses was the report I had read about his sickness and final days upon the earth.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 2, 2014)

"I drank what?" - Socrates


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

In yet another interview same story about the final moment of Stalin's death told by his daughters best friend recounting her story.............

My Friend Stalin s Daughter - The New Yorker

In March, 1953, Stalin had a stroke. Svetlana wrote, “The death agony was horrible. He literally choked to death as we watched. At what seemed the very last moment, he suddenly opened his eyes and cast a glance over everyone in the room. It was a terrible glance, insane or perhaps angry, and full of the fear of death.”

His suffering, she wrote, came because “God grants an easy death only to the just.”
_______________________
I believe it is in the book by Richard Wurmbrand, that there is a story about Stalin having a portrait or painting of Lucifer hanging on his bedroom wall.  What regrets he must be having now in suffering such torments in hell!  Oh!  How awful!   How many millions did Stalin murder?  25 million?  Just imagine the torments he is suffering now.  Then consider that Jesus Christ offers you a pardon for your sins, no matter how terrible.  How foolish it would be to not accept the pardon of Jesus Christ and repent while there was still time to do so.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

Socrates last words : Crito, we owe a rooster to Asceplius. Please don't forget to pay the debt.

What Socrates learned about payment of a rooster and life after death,  is that hell is truth seen too late.

So far as I can discern from Scripture the rooster signifies one who has denied Christ.  Too late for Socrates now.  Not too late for those alive today!  Whosoever shall call upon the name of the LORD shall be saved.  Read Romans 10:9,10 today. Today is the day of salvation!  Today, beloved!


----------



## B. Kidd (Sep 2, 2014)

Anton Levay had a hard-on for Jayne Mansfield.........

Jayne Mansfield with Anton Lavey Kinoimages.com


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

Jayne was a satanist and part of Lavey's church.  She died in a car accident and was killed instantly.  Her death was so sudden she had no time to repent.  You know, I was reading the account of Mary K. Baxter in her book, "Divine Revelations of Hell", she had been given visions of Hell by Jesus Christ and she spoke of a woman she saw in hell who had died suddenly in an accident in a car and when I read the account it occurred to me she had seen Jayne Mansfield in hell - in great torment I should add. To this very day I believe it was Jayne Mansfield ..   It is so sad to think that she had the opportunity to come to Christ but would not. So very sad!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

I am still alive!
_Stabbed to death by his own guards - (as reported by Roman historian Tacitus)~~ Gaius Caligula, Roman Emperor, d.41 AD_

This is yet another example of the saying, Hell is truth seen too late. You see, Caligula, was a very evil man.  He didn't realize that even after death he would be just as alive - only in hell. It reminds me of Lavey's final words, Oh my, oh my, what have I done? Something is very wrong.  Something is very wrong.

Speaking of Caligula....... For the very matter that these were his last words we can note that some people will be utterly speechless to learn there is no reincarnation, no other lives to be lived, there is no sudden end of life where life no longer continues - we live only once and then the judgment- all must spend their eternity in one of two places - heaven or hell.  Which shall it be?

  Is Jesus Christ your Lord and Savior? Have you settled the matter of your eternity, beloved?  Will you believe on the LORD Jesus Christ, repent of your sins and call on His name to save you?  Read Romans 10:9,10 in the bible today and ask Jesus to forgive you of your sins and receive you as his own. He will forgive you of your sins if you will only be willing to repent of your sins and live for Him for the rest of your life here on earth.  Call upon the name of the Lord Jesus Christ and be saved!

It is written:

Romans 10 9 If you declare with your mouth Jesus is Lord and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead you will be saved.
Context
The Word Brings Salvation
…8But what does it say? "THE WORD IS NEAR YOU, IN YOUR MOUTH AND IN YOUR HEART "-- that is, the word of faith which we are preaching, 9that if you confess with your mouth Jesus as Lord, and believe in your heart that God raised Him from the dead, you will be saved; 10for with the heart a person believes, resulting in righteousness, and with the mouth he confesses, resulting in salvation.…


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

more famous last words from atheists and those dying without Christ......

http://www.present-truth.org/9-Beyond/How-Infidels-Die.pdf

Aldamont, the infidel: "My principles have poisoned my friend; my extravagance 
has beggared my boy; my unkindness has murdered my wife. And is there another hell 
yet ahead?" 

John Wilkes Booth, who assassinated Abraham Lincoln: "Useless! Useless! The 
terrors before me!" 

Thomas Carlyle: "I am as good as without hope; a sad old man gazing into the 
final chasm."

 David Strauss, leading representative of German rationalism, after 
spending a lifetime erasing belief in God from the minds of others: "My philosophy 
leaves me utterly forlorn! I feel like one caught in the merciless jaws of an automatic 
machine, not knowing at what time one of its great hammers may crush me!" 

Tallyrand was one of the most cunning French political leaders of the Napoleonic 
era. On a paper found at his death were these words: "Behold eighty-three passed 
away! What cares! What agitation! What anxieties! What ill-will! What sad complications! 
And all without other results except great fatigue of mind and body, a profound 
sentiment of discouragement with regard to the future, and disgust with regard to the 
past!" 

Some 15 years before his death, Mohandas K. Gandhi wrote: "I must tell you in 
all humility that Hinduism, as I know it, entirely satisfies my soul, fills my whole being, 
and I find a solace in the Bhagavad and Upanishads." 
Just before his death, Gandhi wrote: "My days are numbered. I am not likely to 
live very long-perhaps a year or a little more. For the first time in fifty years I find myself 
in the slough of despond. All about me is darkness; I am praying for light." 

"What did you do to our daughter?" asked a Moslem woman, whose child had 
died at 16 years of age. "We did nothing," answered the missionary. "Oh, yes, you did," 
persisted the mother. "She died smiling. Our people do not die like that. " The girl had 
found Christ and believed on Him a few months before. Fear of death had gone. Hope 
and joy had taken its place. 
__________________________

There are many more testimonies on the link... please read it all and consider the truth.  Jesus Christ is the way, the truth and the life. No man comes to the Father except through Jesus Christ. Believe on the Lord Jesus Christ and be saved today, Beloved.  God loves you.  Come to Jesus Christ and receive the everlasting life He offers you.  The LORD will forgive your sins. The LORD is gracious and merciful and loving.  Jesus did not come to condemn the world but that through Him the world might be saved.  Jesus went to the Cross for you!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

A proper response to an atheist - read the following story here: 

http://www.present-truth.org/9-Beyond/How-Infidels-Die.pdf

The preacher was on the street corner telling the passing crowds about Jesus 
Christ. A crowd had gathered and was listening intently. Then a hoarse voice spoke up 
from the back. 
"Preacher, you've got it all wrong. Atheism is the answer to humanity's problems. 
People get into trouble and go crazy when they hear about Christianity. Religion is bad 
for minds and ruins lives. Come on now, prove to me that Christianity is real, and I'll be 
quiet." 
Everyone was interested to see what would happen next. The preacher held up 
his hand for quiet, and then said this: 

"Never did I hear anyone state, "I was undone and an outcast, but I read Thomas 
Paine's 'Age of Reason' and now I have been saved from the power of sin." Never did I 
hear of one who declared, 'I was in darkness and despair and knew not where to turn, 
until I read Ingersoll's Lectures, and then found peace of heart and solutions to my 
problems.' 

"Never did I hear an atheist telling that his atheism had been the means by which 
he had been set free from the bondage of liquor. Never did I learn of anyone who 
conquered hard drugs by renouncing faith in God. 

"But I have heard many testify that, when as hopeless and helpless sinners, they 
had turned in their great need to the Son of God and cast themselves upon Him for 
forgiveness and enabling power to overcome sin—they were given peace of heart and 
victory over enslaving sin!" 

Then, turning to the atheist, he said: 

"Who starts the orphanages, the city missions, and the work among the poor? It 
is the Christians. Who owns and operates the taverns, and manufactures the liquor sold 
in them? It is the atheists. Who risk their lives to help poor people in mission fields all 
over the world? It is the Christians. Who runs the abortion mills and the houses of 
prostitution? It is the atheists. Who are the most solid, kindly, industrious people in the 
nation? It is the Christians. Who operates the gambling halls and the crime syndicates? 
It is the atheists. 
"Who are the swindlers, bank robbers, and embezzlers? It is the atheists. Who 
helps men put away their sins, live to bless others, and prepares men for death and 
eternity? It is the Christians. 
“Yes, professed Christians sometimes do bad things. But it is infrequent enough 
to be newsworthy. If an atheist does a criminal act, it is to be expected. But if a church 
leader does it, it will make the headlines, because it is such a rare event. 
"What leads men to throwaway the bottle and stop beating their wives? It is 
Christianity, not atheism. What saves the wayward girls, the teenage boys, and the rest 
of us out of lives of sin? It is Christianity, not atheism. 
"Christianity offers eternal happiness that begins now. Atheism can only offer 
doubt, skepticism, a miserable end, and eternal death." 
Then the crowd turned to the atheist to give an answer, but he was gone. He 
had crept away without answering a word.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

Draw near to the LORD and listen to this: 


Now, the LORD descended in the cloud and stood with him there, and proclaimed the name of the LORD. And the LORD passed before him, and proclaimed, "The LORD, the LORD God, merciful and gracious, longsuffering, and abounding in goodness and truth, keeping mercy for thousands, forgiving iniquity and transgression and sin."
-Exodus 34: 5 7 NKJV

What are you waiting for, Beloved?  God is dealing with your heart right now.  Believe with your heart.  Receive the LORD into your heart. You are saved by Faith. Have faith in the Word of the Living God and call upon the name of Jesus Christ today.  The LORD loves you and is ready to hear your prayer to Him right now. He's ready to deliver you and set you free.  He is ready to call you His own and adopt you into His family, the family of Almighty God!   Today is the day of salvation.  TODAY.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

Listen to this, beloved.  It is written:

Isaiah 44 8 Do not tremble do not be afraid. Did I not proclaim this and foretell it long ago You are my witnesses. Is there any God besides me No there is no other Rock I know not one.

Context
Only One is God

…7'Who is like Me? Let him proclaim and declare it; Yes, let him recount it to Me in order, From the time that I established the ancient nation. And let them declare to them the things that are coming And the events that are going to take place. 8Do not tremble and do not be afraid; Have I not long since announced it to you and declared it? And you are My witnesses. Is there any God besides Me, Or is there any other Rock? I know of none.'"
Cross References
Deuteronomy 4:35
You were shown these things so that you might know that the LORD is God; besides him there is no other.
Deuteronomy 4:39
Acknowledge and take to heart this day that the LORD is God in heaven above and on the earth below. There is no other.
1 Samuel 2:2
"There is no one holy like the LORD; there is no one besides you; there is no Rock like our God.Psalm 86:10
For you are great and do marvelous deeds; you alone are God.
Isaiah 17:10
You have forgotten God your Savior; you have not remembered the Rock, your fortress. Therefore, though you set out the finest plants and plant imported vines,
Isaiah 26:4
Trust in the LORD forever, for the LORD, the LORD himself, is the Rock eternal.

_________________________
Jesus Christ is God. Jesus is the Rock!  His Name is a Great and Mighty Fortress!  He is able to protect you. Come to the LORD and fear not.  I once heard that "fear not" is written 365 times in the bible.  That makes sense to me.  One for each and every day of the year.  Is God able to keep you?  You better believe He is!  God is well able to protect His own children!  Do not ever doubt it, Beloved!  Do not ever doubt God's ability.  God can do the impossible.  What man cannot do?  God can do.  Amen?  Amen!  Jesus loves you so very much!  Believe it.  It is the truth.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

Fear not.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

It is written:

But God, who is rich in mercy, for his great love wherewith he loved us, Even when we were dead in sins, hath quickened us together with Christ ( for by grace ye are saved ) And hath raised us up together and made us to sit together in heavenly places in Christ Jesus:  That in the ages to come might shew the exceeding riches of his grace in _his _kindness toward us through Christ Jesus.
For by grace are ye saved through faith, and that not of yourselves:  it is the gift of God:  not of of works, lest any man should boast.  For we are his workmanship, created in Christ Jesus unto good works, which God hath before ordained that we should walk in them.
  - Ephesians 2:4-10


----------



## Disir (Sep 2, 2014)

"Jesus and Mary told me to kill him because he is Satan's spawn!"
Police SC woman accused of stabbing husband said she was sent to save the world myfox8.com

He later told police he was sitting at his computer when the "archangel" told him to "kill the witch," according to court documents. Mr. Staver told police the direction was not verbal, but that "if the archangel wants me to do something, I just do it."

After receiving the directive, he "got dressed like a soldier, took a sword and said 'This thing has got to go,' " court documents said. Mr. Staver told police he was employed by "the Angelic Army under the direction of the archangel Michael." He later told police the weapon was not a sword, but a large knife.
http://www.post-gazette.com/local/r...tab-grandmother-to-death/stories/201302190292

Yeah, ok.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

God loves you.  Do not let anyone ever condemn you for your sins.  Jesus Christ paid for your sins and He loves you. The Lord is not condemning you.    When you come to Jesus do you know where he puts your sins?  As far as the east is from the west.  That is where.  When you receive the pardon of Christ you are washed whiter than snow. It is His precious blood that washes you because, Beloved, He loves you so very much.  He holds your future. Jesus holds your future in His hands.  He has engraved your name in the palm of His Hand too!  God has not forgotten you.    Do you know that when your mother and father forsake you the LORD will take you up? ( read Psalm 27:10)   Yes, He is a father to the orphans and a husband to the widows. All of His plans for you are good.  The LORD's plans are good for you, Beloved.   The LORD wants to bless your life.  The LORD loves you.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

Disir, the LORD loves you.  I do understand some folks are going to do things that are forbidden in the bible to do but they are the exception and so when it happens the newspapers make some sensational story out of it.  Now someone who claims a voice told them to murder someone is listening to demons!  Not the LORD and not an angel of the LORD. God would never tell a believer to take the life of another human being.  That is no where to be found in the teachings of Jesus Christ.  My suggestion?   Read the response to the atheist by the preacher - on this thread.  That is the truth, Disir.  It is also the truth that the LORD loves you very, very much!


----------



## PratchettFan (Sep 2, 2014)

"Don't worry.  They never wake up in the winter."  My uncle Howard.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

Psalm 103 12 as far as the east is from the west so far has he removed our transgressions from us.
Context
All within me, Praise His Holy Name!
…11For as high as the heavens are above the earth, So great is His lovingkindness toward those who fear Him. 12As far as the east is from the west, So far has He removed our transgressions from us. 13Just as a father has compassion on his children, So the LORD has compassion on those who fear Him.…
Cross References
Hebrews 9:26
Otherwise Christ would have had to suffer many times since the creation of the world. But he has appeared once for all at the culmination of the ages to do away with sin by the sacrifice of himself.
2 Samuel 12:13
Then David said to Nathan, "I have sinned against the LORD." Nathan replied, "The LORD has taken away your sin. You are not going to die.
Psalm 32:5
Then I acknowledged my sin to you and did not cover up my iniquity. I said, "I will confess my transgressions to the LORD." And you forgave the guilt of my sin.
Isaiah 38:17
Surely it was for my benefit that I suffered such anguish. In your love you kept me from the pit of destruction; you have put all my sins behind your back.
Isaiah 43:25
"I, even I, am he who blots out your transgressions, for my own sake, and remembers your sins no more.
_______________________
When Isaiah wrote .....in your love you kept me from the pit of destruction, you have put all my sins behind your back....... he is speaking about hell, Beloved.  There are approximately 400 scriptures about hell in the Old Testament I am told.   This is one example I wanted to point out.  Isaiah prophesied about Jesus Christ our Messiah in Isaiah 53.   Isaiah was given a vision of the throne room - Paul speaks of a vision of the 3rd heaven and yet we have people who will deny that people could be given visions of heaven and hell?  Why?  It is all through scripture, beloved!  All through it!  Believe the LORD and call upon Him to save you. He shall cast all your sins as far as the east is from the west.  He is ready to do it, even today!  Today is the day of salvation!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 2, 2014)

Life sucks and then you die............unknown


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

It does not have to be that way, Rightwinger.  God loves you!  You are so precious to Him!  You need to believe Him and not the devil!  That is the truth!  Jesus Christ loves you!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Disir (Sep 2, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Disir, the LORD loves you.  I do understand some folks are going to do things that are forbidden in the bible to do but they are the exception and so when it happens the newspapers make some sensational story out of it.  Now someone who claims a voice told them to murder someone is listening to demons!  Not the LORD and not an angel of the LORD. God would never tell a believer to take the life of another human being.  That is no where to be found in the teachings of Jesus Christ.  My suggestion?   Read the response to the atheist by the preacher - on this thread.  That is the truth, Disir.  It is also the truth that the LORD loves you very, very much!



Jeremiah,
you have ceased to be rational.  That is the truth.  You may firmly believe that you are preaching.  You are actually driving people away. That is quite sad. You don't grasp the fact that your diatribe is actually alienating.    So, since you lack the capacity to see this then the nicest thing that I can do is to put you on ignore.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 2, 2014)

Henry David Thoreau:



> Henry David Thoreau died at 44 of tuberculosis. It's reported that as he lay dying, his aunt asked him if he was at peace with God… to which he replied, "I was not aware we had quarreled".


----------



## pinqy (Sep 2, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Socrates last words : Crito, we owe a rooster to Asceplius. Please don't forget to pay the debt.
> 
> What Socrates learned about payment of a rooster and life after death,  is that hell is truth seen too late.
> 
> So far as I can discern from Scripture the rooster signifies one who has denied Christ.  Too late for Socrates now.  Not too late for those alive today!  Whosoever shall call upon the name of the LORD shall be saved.  Read Romans 10:9,10 today. Today is the day of salvation!  Today, beloved!



How do you think Socrates could possibly have denied Christ?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 2, 2014)

Lol at ukpagan disagreeing with most everything.

Lol at me agreeing with everything that ukpagan disagreed with.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 2, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> It does not have to be that way, Rightwinger.  God loves you!  You are so precious to Him!  You need to believe Him and not the devil!  That is the truth!  Jesus Christ loves you!


 
Life sucks and then you die

Who says that is bad? It puts everything into perspective. No matter how bad you think your life may be, it is still preferable to the alternative


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm sorry that you feel that way,Disir, but the Word of God does not return back void unto Him without first performing the work it was sent to do. I preach the Word of God and quote scripture because I know it is life to the person who reads it. It is bringing life to their spirit whether they realize it or not.  Let me say this to you and you go ahead and put me on ignore if that is what you wish to do.  Consider that perhaps there is something else that happening that is a struggle you are having - resisting the Word of God because it is revealing something to you that you do not want to examine right now.  I will keep you in my prayers that the LORD will continue to send people across your path wherever you go so that you realize that the LORD sends His laborers out to you. We do not just go out ourselves.  We are sent.   If your house was on fire you'd be grateful for the person who came in the middle of the night to wake you up.  Same concept.  

This will be my last post for this afternoon. 

- Jeremiah


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 2, 2014)

There are no atheists in foxholes

A feeble attempt by the religious to assume atheists cannot accept death. Yet millions do


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

Resuming the topic this evening.  Here are more Famous last words from dying atheists, agnostics and also Christians!  Notice stark contrast! 

http://www.pdegraaf.com/articles/last_words.pdf
Clarence Darrow, the Scopes Trial lawyer in the famous 1925 debate, while on his 
deathbed asked several clergymen to “please intercede for me with the Almighty. During 
my life I have spoken many times against Christians, and I now realize that I may have 
been wrong.”

Edward Gibbon, author of the ‘Rise and Fall of the Roman Empire’: “All is lost, 
irrecoverably lost. All is dark and doubtful.”

John Wesley, preacher and songwriter: “The best of all is that God is with us, farewell, 
farewell.”

Marilyn Monroe: “I don’t need your Jesus.” Related by Billy Graham who tried to 
present the Gospel message to Marilyn, just before she died at age 36.

Michelangelo, famous painter and sculptor: “I die in the faith of Jesus Christ, and in the 
firm hope of a better life.” 

Thomas Andrews who designed the Titanic and drowned when it sank April 14th 1912: 
“No, not even God could sink the Titanic.”

David Brainerd, (well known missionary): “I am going into eternity and it is sweet to me 
to think of eternity.” 

Alexander the Great was an admirer of Socrates and Plato (both were atheists). When he 
died he threw a handful of his blood at the sky in defiance of God. 

Talleyrand (called the most brilliant mind of his generation) when asked about his 
condition while on his deathbed replied: “I am suffering the pangs of the damned.”

William Pitt, British statesman: “I throw myself on the mercy of God, through the merits 
of Jesus Christ.”


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

And more Famous last words still.........

Sir Michael Faraday, (brilliant English scientist 1791 – 1867), was asked when he was
near death: “What are your speculations now?” He answered: I have no speculations. I
rest upon Jesus Christ who died, and rose again from death.”


Sir Francis Newport allowed his name to used on a brand of cigarettes. On his deathbed
he cried out: “Oh eternity. Oh eternity”. And he uttered a groan of inexpressible horror
as a cried out, “Oh the insufferable pains of hell, forever, forever.”


Voltaire, one of history’s best known atheists, often stated that “by the time I’m buried,
the Bible will be non-existent.” His last words were: “I am abandoned by God and man;
I shall die and go to hell alone.” His condition had become so terrible that his associates
were afraid to approach his bedside, and as he passed away, his nurse said that for all of
the wealth in Europe, she would never watch another infidel die.

A few years after he died the Geneva Bible Society purchased Voltaire’s home
and turned it into a print shop to print Bibles.


Charles Haddon Spurgeon, beloved preacher and author, on his deathbed: “I can hear
them coming!” He sat straight up in bed and asked: “Don’t you hear them? This is my
coronation day. I can see the chariots, I’m ready to board.”


Famous French author Guy de Maupassant (1850 – 1893) of whom it was said: “critics
praised him, men admired him, women adored him.” Before he went insane and died at
the early age of 42, as a result of having contracted syphilis, he penned his own epitaph:
“I have coveted everything, found pleasure in nothing.”

http://www.pdegraaf.com/articles/last_words.pdf
_____________________
What a difference between the final words of that great spiritual giant Charles Spurgeon and the atheist Voltaire!  Oh my gosh!  What a difference!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

http://www.pdegraaf.com/articles/last_words.pdf
Robert Ingersoll, noted lecturer and avowed anti-Christian on his deathbed said: “Life is 
the cold and barren value between two eternal peaks. I strive in vain to see beyond the 
distant height. I cry out and the only answer I hear, is the echo of my empty wail.”
Dietrich Bonhoffer, German theologian, standing in front of a firing squad during World 
War 2, for speaking out against Nazism, “This may seem to be the end for me, but it is 
just the beginning.”

Sir Julian Huxley, English evolutionist, biologist and staunch atheist, on his deathbed: 
“So it is true after all, so it is true after all.”

King David, recording his last words for his son Solomon: “I go the way of all the earth; 
be strong therefore, and prove yourself a man. Keep the charge of the Lord your God. 
To walk in His ways, to keep His statutes, His commandments, His judgments, and His 
testimonies, as it is written in the Law of Moses, that you may prosper in all that you do 
and wherever you turn.” 

Charles Darwin, on his deathbed: “I regret that I suggested a theory, and that gullible 
men gobbled it up, as though it were fact. I never intended that.”

Augustus Toplady, author of ‘Rock of ages.” His final words: “All is light, light, light.”
Queen Elizabeth I, grabbed he physician by the sleeve and pulled him down over her bed 
and said: “Half of the British Empire for six month of life.” He could not even give her 
six minutes and she died. 

H.G. Wells, historian and the ‘apostle of modernism’, and a determined atheist: “Here I 
am at age 64, still searching for peace of mind. It is a hopeless dream”

John Knox, Scottish clergyman and founder of the Presbyterian Church was asked on his 
deathbed: “Hast thou any hope?” Unable to speak, John Knox slowly lifted up his arm, 
and with his index finger pointed heavenward, and with a peaceful countenance he died.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

The difference between the last words of Christians and the last words of atheists and non Christians is very great.  How awful to face the end of ones life without any hope in Jesus Christ!  How awful!

http://www.pdegraaf.com/articles

Some billionaires on the day of their death, if they were coherent were still making deals. 
On the very day! Among them were Howard Hughes and H. L. Hunt.Tancredo Neves, president-elect of Brazil, during the election campaign of 1985 said: “If 
I get 500,000 votes from my party, not even God will remove me from the presidency.” 
On March 14th 1985, a day before his inauguration, he became very ill, and shortly 
thereafter he died. 


Thomas Payne, originally one of America’s great patriots in his book: “The age of 
reason” ridiculed the Christian religion. He slowly lost his friends. He left America and 
while in England came to a premature death. On his deathbed he said to a friend ‘I would 
give worlds if I had them, if the ‘Age of Reason’ had never been published. Oh Lord 
help me. Christ help me. You stay with me. It is hell to be left alone.

Bon Scott, a singer with the band AC/DC, in 1979 sang a song with this line in it: “Don’t
stop me, I’m going down all the way, down the highway to Hell.” On February 19th
,1980 Bon Scott was found dead, having choked on his own vomit.

John Lennon: Shortly before he died he was interviewed for a US magazine. He was
quoted: “Christianity will end, it will disappear. I do not have to argue about that. I am
certain Jesus was O.K., but his subjects were too simple. Today we (the Beatles) are
more famous than Jesus.” Lennon died on Dec 8/1980 from gunshot wounds.

Adolph Eichmann, was offered the services of a Protestant Minister a few hours before
his execution. He declined by saying: “I am not a Christian and I don’t have time for
this. I don’t believe in life after death. Long Live Germany and long live Argentina.”

Cesare Borgia, a famous writer and politician (it was he who Machiavelli used as his
model for the Prince in his timeless novel) was a meticulous planner. He planned
everything to the minutest detail. When he knew he was dying said: “When I lived I
provided for everything, except death. Now I must die, and I am totally unprepared and
un-provided”.

Cazuza (bi-sexual Brazilian composer-singer-poet, during a show in Rio de Janeiro,
while smoking a cigarette, puffed out some smoke into the air and said : ‘’Here God, this
is for you.’’ Shortly thereafter, at age 32 while suffering the effects of Aids, he died a
very painful death.

Adams, the infidel said: “I’m lost, lost ,lost. I am damned forever.” His agony was so
great that as he died, he tore the hair from his head.

Christine Hewitt, Jamaican journalist and entertainer was quoted: “The Bible was the
worst book ever written. Shortly thereafter, in June 2006, she was found, burned beyond
recognition in her automobile.


Nietzsche, well known atheist, who had great influence on Adolph Hitler, went insane
during the last few years of his life. We can only speculate what his last words may have
been.Alfred Krupp, the great manufacturer of munitions, said to his doctor: “Physician, I will
give you one million marks if you can prolong my life 10 years.”

______________________
Amazing how Queen Elizabeth I offered half her fortune for more time, Nietzsche offered his doctor money for more time and so did Voltaire!   These final hours of their life reveal so much!  Don't they?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

Listen to this one!
http://www.pdegraaf.com/articles/last_words.pdf

Alfred Krupp, the great manufacturer of munitions, said to his doctor: “Physician, I will 
give you one million marks if you can prolong my life 10 years.”


Sir Walter Scott the skeptic said: “Until this moment I thought there was neither a God 
nor a hell. Now I know that there are both, and I am doomed to perdition by the just 
judgment of the Almighty.”


When Christians die, they often report, on their death bed, of seeing angels. Quite often 
they hear the most beautiful singing they’ve ever heard. The closer to death, the more 
beautiful the sound. 


There is only one book that deals authoratively with life after death, and it’s your Bible. 
The Apostle John wrote: “We have written these things that you may know you have 
eternal life.” (1 John 5 verse 13). 


THE FINAL WORDS OF THE UNBELIEVER ARE VASTLY DIFFERENT FROM 
THOSE WHO BELIEVE IN JESUS CHRIST.
______________________________________
Now today is the day of salvation and today you must call upon the name of Jesus as His Holy Spirit is drawing you to repentance. Do not resist the Holy Spirit.  You need to come to Jesus when the Holy Spirit is dealing with your heart. Not later on.  That is the lie of the enemy - oh! Tomorrow!  Tomorrow you can do it! Next week you can do it but for today live it up one more time!  Do not believe such a lie. Come to Jesus Christ right now while He is dealing with you and letting you know that you will perish just like the atheists in these testimonies did if you do not repent of your sins and come to him.


----------



## hotpotato (Sep 2, 2014)

Famous last words..... time to see who was bullshitting?
Hotpotato . Not that I plan dying anytime soon


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

God forbid.  I would hope that you would live to a ripe old age, Hot Potato.  But the truth is the atheists and agnostics who have put their confidence in men such as Voltaire, Nietzche, Hobbs, Borgia, Thomas Paine............and some have even trusted in the teachings of Anton Lavey......they should know .........it is important for everyone to know that these atheists final words were acknowledgement of hell and acknowledgement of that it was too late for them.

There are people who believe that after God's judgment falls upon a soul, be it a sickness and the end of their life - that they can just say the sinners prayer and that will guarantee them heaven - but a man or woman must come to Christ when the Spirit of God is drawing them.  Not when they feel like it.  Salvation is the greatest of miracles not some fire insurance one agrees to with the top of their head!  It begins with conviction of sin in their hearts and repentance and godly sorrow........ I have known of some death bed conversions, yes.  But many times that is not the case.  It was not the case for Voltaire.

  So while you are healthy and still here I want you to accept Christ and perhaps tonight will be the beginning of your consideration towards this but I will be praying for you too so that you know this is the will of God for you.   Because He loves you.


----------



## hotpotato (Sep 2, 2014)

I have no plans for a death bed recant Jeri.. I will have my ashes scattered somewhere in the Yorkshire hills...that is if we aren't hit by an asteroid or Russian nuclear strike before my time is up 
My home for your viewing Jer


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 2, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


>



No, THIS is the time!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

hotpotato said:


> I have no plans for a death bed recant Jeri.. I will have my ashes scattered somewhere in the Yorkshire hills...that is if we aren't hit by an asteroid or Russian nuclear strike before my time is up
> My home for your viewing Jer


 
It is gloriously beautiful, hotpotato, but is just the beginning!  It is not the end at all!  I can hardly fathom someone not having a desire for heaven!  Why not?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
No!  That "was the time" as in past tense!  The time now is for calling on Jesus you guys!  Now come on.  We can do this..  it is very simple - just watch the video of the atheist professor.  It will not kill you nor will it kill Hot potato.  It is a tiny bit of your times for the sake of your eternity!   Please.   Watch the video.  Part 2 is coming up.  The time will fly by.  Seriously.    please watch the video.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 2, 2014)

Jere, I am sure that, by now, you know that a lot of people take offense with your constant over-the-top preaching. Listing names of people that you have convinced yourself are in hell, seeing Satan and demons everywhere, going on about the Illuminati, which does not exist,  telling people who disagree with your fanatical religious beliefs that they are going to hell, mixing all of that with politics, like you did recently regarding Obama, condemning gays, witches, etc.., etc., etc. Most of us know that your train left the baggage at the station long ago, but there are some, who may be unstable who take you seriously. The harm that you do to those that are already deranged, with the fear tactics that your faith embraces, is unconscionable. You really are not that removed from those that handle serpents and the 700 Club people who play rock lyrics backwards in search of satanic messages. I have tolerated this stuff from you with a minimal amount of distain, because I like you. However, I find myself giving your fear threads life, by responding to this stuff, and that is my fault.

You are driving people away from you with this nonsense, which is contrary to what you are trying to accomplish. I look around me, and see good in most things, because I do not go looking for evil. The condemnation coming from your corner of everything, that you believe god is against, is simply not healthy for me to read, and I choose not to be exposed to it. It also comes out sounding incredibly self-righteous and judgmental.

While I can respond to those on the other side of the fence on these boards without getting offended, I put truly negative people  on "ignore". Sorry, Jere. that is were I feel I must put you.


----------



## hotpotato (Sep 2, 2014)

What time is it? Bird time.. I mean bedtime goodnight all.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


>


 
Here is part two, you guys!  Watch this!  This is for you!  This is how the LORD loves you all too!  This message is Jesus reaching out to you and saying, Look!  This is what I want to give you.  A new life.  A brand new beginning.  The LORD is God.  He can do what He wants.  He can forgive who he wants.  His desire to save you.  So watch part 2 and see what happens to this precious man.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

hotpotato said:


> What time is it? Bird time.. I mean bedtime goodnight all.


 Sweet dreams, hot potato.  I hope to be able to talk to you tomorrow. God willing.  I will be praying for you while you are sleeping tonight. May the angels of God surround your bed and protect you.  Amen.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 2, 2014)

Jeremiah you are following Satan.

No where in the Bible does it say people can die......go to hell......and then come back to life and talk about their experience.

You need to repent of your spreading false teaching.   ....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Jere, I am sure that, by now, you know that a lot of people take offense with your constant over-the-top preaching. Listing names of people that you have convinced yourself are in hell, seeing Satan and demons everywhere, going on about the Illuminati, which does not exist,  telling people who disagree with your fanatical religious beliefs that they are going to hell, mixing all of that with politics, like you did recently regarding Obama, condemning gays, witches, etc.., etc., etc. Most of us know that your train left the baggage at the station long ago, but there are some, who may be unstable who take you seriously. The harm that you do to those that are already deranged, with the fear tactics that your faith embraces, is unconscionable. You really are not that removed from those that handle serpents and the 700 Club people who play rock lyrics backwards in search of satanic messages. I have tolerated this stuff from you with a minimal amount of distain, because I like you. However, I find myself giving your fear threads life, by responding to this stuff, and that is my fault.
> 
> You are driving people away from you with this nonsense, which is contrary to what you are trying to accomplish. I look around me, and see good in most things, because I do not go looking for evil. The condemnation coming from your corner of everything, that you believe god is against, is simply not healthy for me to read, and I choose not to be exposed to it. It also comes out sounding incredibly self-righteous and judgmental.
> 
> While I can respond to those on the other side of the fence on these boards without getting offended, I put truly negative people  on "ignore". Sorry, Jere. that is were I feel I must put you.


 
Jesus loves you , Vandalshandle, and  I will continue to pray for you.  But like Paul I say, Woe is me if I don't preach the gospel.  There are souls that are being saved.  I know this because the LORD has let me know it.  I do not mind at all being seen extreme because the same people judging me as extreme have said nothing about Ashtara making a pact with hell.  Hell is most certainly real as her testimony cannot be ignored ( although every one did the best anyhow) when it comes to the reality of hell.   The other side is working hard to damn the souls  of men and I refuse to stand by and do nothing.  Not happening on my watch.   - Jeri 

 p.s.  you and Disir are not everyone although you two may think differently about that.  Disir has no problem with making her own religion posts questioning the divinity of Jesus Christ.  Perhaps the real trouble is the Word of God is convicting when it is preached by the power of the Holy Spirit.  I think that is exactly has happened.   Nevertheless, have your way and put me on ignore.  I'll just ask the Holy Ghost to send laborers to your jobs and wherever you travel along lifes' highways and they can confirm what I have already told you.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah you are following Satan.
> 
> No where in the Bible does it say people can die......go to hell......and then come back to life and talk about their experience.
> 
> You need to repent of your spreading false teaching.   ....


 
Samuel's spirit came out of the grave and spoke to Saul, Sunni Man.  Look it up.  That isn't even the new testament - its old testament. In the new testament they were raising the dead. Jesus raised up Lazarus, Paul raised up a young man who fell out a window after falling asleep.(from the dead) 

I thought you said you were a christian at one time.  Didn't you read your bible?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

1 Samuel 28: 11-19.  Read that , Sunni Man.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 2, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah you are following Satan.
> ...


Those people were prophets or raised up by prophets.

None of them were in Hell and then brought back to life.

Try again.........


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Resuming the topic this evening.  Here are more Famous last words from dying atheists, agnostics and also Christians!  Notice stark contrast!
> 
> http://www.pdegraaf.com/articles/last_words.pdf
> Clarence Darrow, the Scopes Trial lawyer in the famous 1925 debate, while on his
> ...


 
____________________
these quotes are accurate and understandably troubling to the atheist.  Many atheists do not want their consciences awakened.  For that person only prayer will work.  Still the Gospel goes forward and the testimonies God has provided to give evidence that hell becomes a reality even before one takes their last breath.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


 
Not necessary.  Samuel spoke from the dead.  It is recorded in 1 Samuel 28: 11- 19.   Samuel was in the grave - a place called paradise which Jesus spoke of and it was a literal place before the Cross and the resurrection at which time Jesus emptied paradise.  It is now used as part of hell.    Had your people understood that they would never have called their own heaven- paradise - although perhaps it was divine providence.  Without realizing they prophesied their own damnation.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> more famous last words from atheists and those dying without Christ......
> 
> http://www.present-truth.org/9-Beyond/How-Infidels-Die.pdf
> 
> ...


 
These testimonies are of people on their death beds, Sunni. With the exception of the last one by a Muslim woman who wanted to know why her daughter died with a smile on her face.  She gave her life to Jesus before she died and her mother did not know of it until after she was gone and asked a missionary what happened.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 2, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Not necessary.  Samuel spoke from the dead.  It is recorded in 1 Samuel 28: 11- 19.   Samuel was in the grave - a place called paradise which Jesus spoke of and it was a literal place before the Cross and the resurrection at which time Jesus emptied paradise.  It is now used as part of hell.    Had your people understood that they would never have called their own heaven- paradise - although perhaps it was divine providence.  Without realizing they prophesied their own damnation.


Like I said.......the Bible doesn't record anyone going to Hell and coming back to tell about it.

You know that I am right but refuse to admit it.

But you like to believe Satan and his fake stories because they fit your twisted agenda.

Jeremiah, you need to repent of spreading false stories.

And read what the Bible really says......you will be amazed.    .....


----------



## AtheistBuddah (Sep 2, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> I'm sorry that you feel that way,Disir, but the Word of God does not return back void unto Him without first performing the work it was sent to do. I preach the Word of God and quote scripture because I know it is life to the person who reads it. It is bringing life to their spirit whether they realize it or not.  Let me say this to you and you go ahead and put me on ignore if that is what you wish to do.  Consider that perhaps there is something else that happening that is a struggle you are having - resisting the Word of God because it is revealing something to you that you do not want to examine right now.  I will keep you in my prayers that the LORD will continue to send people across your path wherever you go so that you realize that the LORD sends His laborers out to you. We do not just go out ourselves.  We are sent.   If your house was on fire you'd be grateful for the person who came in the middle of the night to wake you up.  Same concept.
> 
> This will be my last post for this afternoon.
> 
> - Jeremiah



You do realize that whenever you and others like you post quotes of scripture on here the only thing that happens when the rest of us read that post is that our eyes glaze over and we eventually just skip to the next post right? I'm all in favor of your right to profess your beliefs and I can see that your intent is good but your methods are simply not compelling. Just my honest critique, my apologies if it seems harsh.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


 
Sure there are plenty of testimonies of others who were revived after having been pronounced dead by a doctor.  See for yourself - look up I saw hell or I saw heaven youtube videos.  Go see the movie Heaven is for real. Based on a true story.  It is out now.  There is no way the boy could have known he had a deceased sister except that he died and  met her while touring heaven and then was brought back. It happens.    People have had tours of heaven before while dead for a few minutes or whatever time they were dead.  Where do you think Isaiah was when he saw the throne room.  How about Ezekiel and his vision.  How would you exlain either?    Didn't you see John Bunyans testimony visions of heaven and hell ? Here watch this. He is the famous Christian who wrote Pilgrims progress, Sunni Man.  Watch this -


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 2, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> 1 Samuel 28: 11-19.  Read that , Sunni Man.


Oh man, am I going to regret this...
What's your point?


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 2, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Although Anton Lavey died and went to hell right before his friends' eyes, the witnessing of Laveys' torment and agonizing words right before his death led to the conversion of the person. They became a born again Christian although the Church of Satan has vehemently denied the testimony. I read that Lavey died penniless in a Catholic hospital. His own "church" did not assist him in his medical expenses was the report I had read about his sickness and final days upon the earth.



LaVey never actually said any of the things he's been purported by some evangelical dramatists to have said.

He went into the darkness quietly.



			
				disir said:
			
		

> Jeremiah, you have ceased to be rational. That is the truth. You may firmly believe that you are preaching. You are actually driving people away. That is quite sad. You don't grasp the fact that your diatribe is actually alienating. So, since you lack the capacity to see this then the nicest thing that I can do is to put you on ignore.



It's what Pentecostals who watch way too many YouTube clips about the Rothschilds and the Illuminati and the Great Banking Fraud on the one hand, while on the other professing to love the Jews do.

She would prolly even tell the Rev. Billy Graham that he is going straight to hell without passing "Go" if she met _him_ online, too.


----------



## AtheistBuddah (Sep 2, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Although Anton Lavey died and went to hell right before his friends' eyes, the witnessing of Laveys' torment and agonizing words right before his death led to the conversion of the person. They became a born again Christian although the Church of Satan has vehemently denied the testimony. I read that Lavey died penniless in a Catholic hospital. His own "church" did not assist him in his medical expenses was the report I had read about his sickness and final days upon the earth.
> ...



Most "deathbed conversions" that are reported by the faithful are crap. Like Darwin's for example. His whole family rebuked such claims but still many Christians to this day use his supposed conversion as ammunition against those that accept evolutionary theory.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > 1 Samuel 28: 11-19.  Read that , Sunni Man.
> ...


 He does not believe anyone can speak to a person who is in the grave.  Samuel spoke to Saul from the grave because Saul had some questions for Samuel.  End of story.  Paradise is closed.  Samuel and the rest of the prophets along with Abraham, Isaac and Jacob all went to heaven after the LORD resurrection and ascension into heaven.  ( heaven was opened thereafter - paradise shut down - and made part of hell )


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

AtheistBuddah said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


 
As I understand the testimony Lady Hope a famous evangelist did indeed visit Darwin and confirmed his conversion.  It did not surprise me that the atheists around him would try to deny it.  The testimonies of these athiests and their last words are recorded fact.  You'll have to accept that and the friend of Lavey's who witnessed his horrific death and transport to hell became a born again Christian - as if the satanists will ever admit to that any more than they will admit that his own son is a born again Christian or that his daughter would have nothing to do with him and despised him as he was the father of her child.  Disgusting but true.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

Amazing how many are concerned with his dying words when none were available to pay for Anton Lavey's hospital bill.  He died penniless.   It was charity through a catholic hospital that paid for it all. I am thankful to God that his son is a born again Christian and I pray the same happens for his daughter and the child.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 2, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Disir, the LORD loves you.  I do understand some folks are going to do things that are forbidden in the bible to do but they are the exception and so when it happens the newspapers make some sensational story out of it.  Now someone who claims a voice told them to murder someone is listening to demons!  Not the LORD and not an angel of the LORD. God would never tell a believer to take the life of another human being.  That is no where to be found in the teachings of Jesus Christ.  My suggestion?   Read the response to the atheist by the preacher - on this thread.  That is the truth, Disir.  It is also the truth that the LORD loves you very, very much!





			
				disir said:
			
		

> Jeremiah,
> you have ceased to be rational. That is the truth.  You may firmly believe that you are preaching.  You are actually driving people away. That is quite sad. You don't grasp the fact that your diatribe is actually alienating. So, since you lack the capacity to see this then the nicest thing that I can do is to put you on ignore.





Jeremiah said:


> Although Anton Lavey died and went to hell right before his friends' eyes, the witnessing of Laveys' torment and agonizing words right before his death led to the conversion of the person. They became a born again Christian although the Church of Satan has vehemently denied the testimony. I read that Lavey died penniless in a Catholic hospital. His own "church" did not assist him in his medical expenses was the report I had read about his sickness and final days upon the earth.





			
				the sharth gate said:
			
		

> LaVey never actually said any of the things he's been purported by some evangelical dramatists to have said.
> 
> He went into the darkness quietly.





			
				athiest buddah said:
			
		

> Most "deathbed conversions" that are reported by the faithful are crap. Like Darwin's for example. His whole family rebuked such claims but still many Christians to this day use his supposed conversion as ammunition against those that accept evolutionary theory.





			
				jeremiah said:
			
		

> As I understand the testimony Lady Hope a famous evangelist did indeed visit Darwin and confirmed his conversion.  It did not surprise me that the atheists around him would try to deny it. The testimonies of these athiests and their last words are recorded fact. You'll have to accept that and the friend of Lavey's who witnessed his horrific death and transport to hell became a born again Christian - as if the satanists will ever admit to that any more than they will admit that his own son is a born again Christian or that his daughter would have nothing to do with him and despised him as he was the father of her child. Disgusting but true.



Neither Karla nor Zeena LaVey have never denounced their late father.


----------



## AtheistBuddah (Sep 2, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> AtheistBuddah said:
> 
> 
> > shart_attack said:
> ...



Even if all these deathbed conversions are true they do not serve as proof for God. They prove only that a Christian dominated society could not let these people face death in peace. If what you claim is true then because of the constant fear mongering of the church these people spent their last days in fear and terror. And for what? What if you're beliefs are wrong and their is no hell or God or any of it? Then these poor people spent their last days on Earth in fear and horror of hell for nothing and _that_ is disgusting.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

Zeena' child was fathered by Lavey and she left his church and joined another in order to have nothing to do with him.  Amazing how involved you are in protecting satanists and their reputations, Shart, not to mention denying biblical doctrine of Christ.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 2, 2014)

_Famous Last Words ........ ( atheists on their death bed ) _

Actually this thread is a famous failure, which is the famous hasty generalization fallacy.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

AtheistBuddah, good to hear you come around to the reality that their final words are true - with that it is fair warning to you and others who play games concerning Christianity, that there is indeed a day coming when we shall all give an account of ourselves.  Do not be like the ones who on their death beds had expressed deep regret at having been an agent of Satan, one used to cause others to doubt their faith.   Call on the LORD yourself and receive his love, mercy and forgiveness and be saved.  You can do that!  You know?  God loves you.  Why would you not believe on the LORD.  Do me a favor.  Listen to part 1 and part 2 of the atheist testimony and ask the LORD to reveal to you if this be the truth or not.  Do that. Please.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> _Famous Last Words ........ ( atheists on their death bed ) _
> 
> Actually this thread is a famous failure, which is the famous hasty generalization fallacy.


 
Actually, you sound worried, Clayton.  Which means this thread accomplished its purpose.  It is meant to wake people up.  Thanks for the comment.  It's a great endorsement.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 2, 2014)

AtheistBuddah said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > AtheistBuddah said:
> ...


Correct.


In fact these 'deathbed conversions' are irrelevant, as they are in no way 'representative' of everyone who is free from faith.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 2, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > _Famous Last Words ........ ( atheists on their death bed ) _
> ...


Seeking to propagate religious dogma through fear and intimidation, some things never change.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

Here is the article on Lavey suspected of fathering his daughters child and other abuse she claims she suffered from him, Shart.  Read it. ( in the testimony I read they said it had come out - so the reports vary - she definitely had issues with this man as she said he watched casually while her son - their alleged child was sexually molested by one of his friends.

CHURCH OF SATAN BIBLICAL DEMONOLOGY
LaVey’s philosophy of selfishness soon impacted his personal life and his marriage
and family suffered greatly. According to Zeena LaVey Schreck, The Black Pope’s
youngest daughter, her father regularly beat his second wife, Diane, and the police
had to be called on one occasion to break up a particularly nasty domestic fight. In
this instance, the High Priest of the Church of Satan attempted to strangle his
spouse to death. Zeena also maintains that Anton was a bullying father who
mistreated both her and her older step-sister Karla. She also maintains that LaVey
neglected his collection of exotic animals and abused them with a cattle prod. In a
most startling statement, Zeena asserts that her father passively watched a friend of
many years molest her son Stanton in The Black Pope’s presence. The perpetrator
was later sent to prison for sexually abusing another child. (34)
According to Bizzare Magazine, Anton LaVey may have fathered a child of incest
with his daughter Zeena in the person of Stanton LaVey. Zeena gave birth to
Stanton when she was only 14-years-old and the true identity of his father has
never been known to the general public or even to Stanton himself. Stanton
denies that his grandfather was his father but even Bizzare noted his uncanny
resemblance to Anton LaVey. His mother Zeena once attempted to murder
Stanton. One night Zeena climbed out of her coffin/bed and went after him.
Bizzare quoted Stanton, “Zeena grabbed her dagger and was coming at me in this
zombie trance, telling me she’s going to kill me once and for all as she always
wanted to.”

___________________
Shart, you seem to have alot of fear in you.  If you would like for me to pray for you - you can be delivered of that spirit of fear.  Just let me know.  - Jeri


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 2, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


 
I've got news for you, Clayton.  The righteous are as bold as a lion but those who are perishing are full of fear.   You've got it backwards. Now if you are an atheist and not living for Jesus Christ?  You should be in fear.  Because hell is a reality and there is no escaping it unless you are under the blood of Jesus Christ.  So believe on the LORD Jesus Christ and repent of your sins with a sincere heart and you will be forgiven.  Read Romans 10:9,10


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 2, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Nonsense.


You're afraid and arrogant; and as a consequence of your fear and arrogance you seek to threaten and intimidate those who reject your subjective and errant dogma – as theists have done for thousands of years.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 3, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Paradise is closed.  Samuel and the rest of the prophets along with Abraham, Isaac and Jacob all went to heaven after the LORD resurrection and ascension into heaven.  ( heaven was opened thereafter -* paradise shut down - and made part of hell *)


Exactly where in the Bible does it say that Paradise was shut down and made part of Hell?
(I always thought that the words Heaven and Paradise were two words that described the same place)

Or is this just more of the Gospel according to USMB's Jeremiah the crazed Christian........


----------



## UllysesS.Archer (Sep 3, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Jere, I am sure that, by now, you know that a lot of people take offense with your constant over-the-top preaching. Listing names of people that you have convinced yourself are in hell, seeing Satan and demons everywhere, going on about the Illuminati, which does not exist,  telling people who disagree with your fanatical religious beliefs that they are going to hell, mixing all of that with politics, like you did recently regarding Obama, condemning gays, witches, etc.., etc., etc. Most of us know that your train left the baggage at the station long ago, but there are some, who may be unstable who take you seriously. The harm that you do to those that are already deranged, with the fear tactics that your faith embraces, is unconscionable. You really are not that removed from those that handle serpents and the 700 Club people who play rock lyrics backwards in search of satanic messages. I have tolerated this stuff from you with a minimal amount of distain, because I like you. However, I find myself giving your fear threads life, by responding to this stuff, and that is my fault.
> 
> You are driving people away from you with this nonsense, which is contrary to what you are trying to accomplish. I look around me, and see good in most things, because I do not go looking for evil. The condemnation coming from your corner of everything, that you believe god is against, is simply not healthy for me to read, and I choose not to be exposed to it. It also comes out sounding incredibly self-righteous and judgmental.
> 
> While I can respond to those on the other side of the fence on these boards without getting offended, I put truly negative people  on "ignore". Sorry, Jere. that is were I feel I must put you.



You have the right to ignore anyone on here. No one can take that way from you.

Here are my feelings on Jeremiah. He is truly invested in what he says.

While many Christians, try to love everyone, it is a hard task to live up to. I can love a homosexual, or even President Obama, but as hard as I try, I cannot love a child molester, I would just as soon see them dead as think about them, that's on me.

When people say, love the sinner, hate the sin, Jeremiah lives up to this, at least as far as I can see, and in his preaching he shows his love. For it is written, love thy neighbor as you love yourself. And, in his preaching, Jeremiah is trying his best to love everyone, by showing them what he believes to be the truth.

I don't know it for certain, but I suspect Jeremiah prays for every soul on here, probably every night. You may not believe, but to have someone wishing you nothing but good things all the time, is a blessing in itself.


----------



## UllysesS.Archer (Sep 3, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Not necessary.  Samuel spoke from the dead.  It is recorded in 1 Samuel 28: 11- 19.   Samuel was in the grave - a place called paradise which Jesus spoke of and it was a literal place before the Cross and the resurrection at which time Jesus emptied paradise.  It is now used as part of hell.    Had your people understood that they would never have called their own heaven- paradise - although perhaps it was divine providence.  Without realizing they prophesied their own damnation.
> ...



I guess it depends on your definition of hell.

John 11:…43When He had said these things, He cried out with a loud voice, "Lazarus, come forth." 44The man who had died came forth, bound hand and foot with wrappings, and his face was wrapped around with a cloth. Jesus said to them, "Unbind him, and let him go."


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 3, 2014)

Last words of JFK.....

"No, you certainly can't"

In response to Nelly Connally asking him "You certainly can’t say that the people of Dallas haven’t given you a nice welcome, Mr. President

Seconds later, he was shot

What was John F. Kennedy s last words kgb answers


----------



## CTSV (Sep 3, 2014)

It seems odd to me that out of all of the billions of humans who ever lived these few managed to sus out that their souls were in peril in order to warn those gathered around them.  Note further that all of these folks had some pre-death fame or notoriety.

I'll know myself in five or six months, if I can come back and warn you guys I will.....but I wonder how many of you can repent if you don't already believe?

Personally I expect to be ashes, and then scattered...worm food in essence.


----------



## MaxGrit (Sep 3, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> It is written:
> 
> But God, who is rich in mercy, for his great love wherewith he loved us, Even when we were dead in sins, hath quickened us together with Christ ( for by grace ye are saved ) And hath raised us up together and made us to sit together in heavenly places in Christ Jesus:  That in the ages to come might shew the exceeding riches of his grace in _his _kindness toward us through Christ Jesus.
> For by grace are ye saved through faith, and that not of yourselves:  it is the gift of God:  not of of works, lest any man should boast.  For we are his workmanship, created in Christ Jesus unto good works, which God hath before ordained that we should walk in them.
> - Ephesians 2:4-10


YES


----------



## PratchettFan (Sep 3, 2014)

CTSV said:


> It seems odd to me that out of all of the billions of humans who ever lived these few managed to sus out that their souls were in peril in order to warn those gathered around them.  Note further that all of these folks had some pre-death fame or notoriety.
> 
> I'll know myself in five or six months, if I can come back and warn you guys I will.....but I wonder how many of you can repent if you don't already believe?
> 
> Personally I expect to be ashes, and then scattered...worm food in essence.


 
By "these few" I am thinking you mean the great founders of religions.  The interesting thing I have found in reading their teachings is they never really spoke of peril.  The spoke of hope and love.  They never told us how worthless we were but how inherently worthy, if we would only open our eyes.  It's the priests, shamans, lamas, monks, etc. who tell us we are filth and need to repent - and drop some money in the bucket while we're about it.

There is no peril and never was.  If God is love and God is all, then all is love.  You are immersed in it.

I'm sorry to hear of your condition.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 3, 2014)

CTSV said:


> It seems odd to me that out of all of the billions of humans who ever lived these few managed to sus out that their souls were in peril in order to warn those gathered around them.  Note further that all of these folks had some pre-death fame or notoriety.
> 
> I'll know myself in five or six months, if I can come back and warn you guys I will.....but I wonder how many of you can repent if you don't already believe?
> 
> Personally I expect to be ashes, and then scattered...worm food in essence.



If you look at all the links there are dozens and dozens of them and these were famous / well known atheists, CTSV.  Which were not yet dead but on their dead beds and already experiencing the torments of hopelessness, of the reality of hell and of what they had done their entire lives by denying Jesus Christ and then trying to prevent others from believing in Him too!  What a disaster! 

 Ghandi in his final days admitted to this - with his own words of realizing what he had done - you know it is quite incredible that only a year or two earlier Ghandi was content in his Hinduism until he drew nearer to death and then the reality of Jesus Christ and hell hit him full force.

  Perhaps this too is the grace of God to let these words come forth from such people who all their lives professed there was no God. Men such as Voltaire, Paine, and others listed on this thread.  Go through it and look at all the names - I believe you will find the long list of names  be totally amazing.  

If you do want to believe ( but are having trouble )  and want to repent here is the answer - come to Jesus as the man who had trouble with unbelief and say, Lord!  I believe!  Help my unbelief!  He will do that for you. 

 You see, CTSV, God does desire to save men, it is His desire save the souls of men and although I recall your saying you once believed in Jesus and then later did not believe - you can return to him by faith and say, Lord, I believe, help my unbelief. 

 There are times when a spirit of unbelief enters through our reading material, our reasoning with the mind - Listening to the wrong people such as the experience that John Bunyan experience -  and some Christians are convinced through clever argument ( which is of Satan )  that perhaps the bible is outdated, perhaps man wrote the bible and one cannot depend upon it - even though we know full well that God has told us this is His inspired Word - it is from Him!  

 We know that the LORD has done many miracles upon the earth. These miracles are done in Jesus Name - we know that many have been saved -many good works have been done by the hands of those who believe -many have been healed of terminal illnesses, many have been delivered of addictions ( including myself - I once had many addictions including cigarette smoking, drinking, drugs, and today I am free of all of it ) delivered of un-forgiveness, hatred, fear, rebellion, wrong desires - we know that Christ has done this for millions of people, CTSV, and as God is no respecter of persons He is clear that He will do this for whosoever comes unto His Only Begotten Son, Jesus Christ, or whosoever "returns" unto the Father - through His Only Begotten Son - Jesus Christ.  ( make sure and watch part 1 and part 2 of the atheist professor testimony video - he tells it all so plainly and if he can find his way to Christ even in such a close call you can do the same here and now ) @CTSV

John 7:17 is an invitation for anyone who is willing to do the will of God once they know it - to that one - God will reveal the teachings of Jesus Christ are from Him! It is His will that we obey Him!  Here is the difficult part for some.  To obey God means to not be in bondage to the opinions of man.  It means you may have to say to those who are in rebellion against Jesus Christ, hey!  You know what?  You didn't die on the cross for me.  Jesus Christ did.  You won't be willing to go to hell for me.  Jesus Christ took the keys to hell and the grave and was willing to lay down everything so that I might be in heaven when I die. I'm following Him not you so get out of my way and be quiet.  It may take that to free you up - only the LORD can show you what it is.

The accuser of the brethren are not working for Jesus Christ.  

For instance this man, Clayton, is accusing me of being arrogant and a fear mongering because I am sharing with people here the truth about atheists and their last words on earth.  This is not true.

  To the man who is an atheist and listens to this warning and calls upon Jesus to save Him, to give His life fully to Him and serve Him all his days - this message is a life saver and the man will one day be incredibly grateful for my thread and sharing the Famous Last Words testimonials ........and  for having been convinced that it was just a matter of his heart having been hardened ( there is nothing wrong with our minds but our hearts must become soft and repent in order to receive truth and embrace it )  and he will be comforted in his conscience to be finally at peace with the LORD - so to him it is good news - because he hears and receives the truth.

  But to the perishing the gospel is foolishness and those who preach it are to be mocked and heckled and if that doesn't work they will attempt false accusations because the truth is - they are not satisfied with having rejected Christ - they do not want anyone else to believe on Him either.  The reality of the Gospel being truth - Jesus Christ being a narrow way - with the alternative being hell - is too much for their consciences to bear and in order to keep a measure of peace they must insist on everyone else agreeing with them or else!

  Indeed the very things this man is accusing me of are the things he is -himself guilty of.  It is arrogance to attempt to silence someone on their own thread on a religion forum.  It is fear that drives someone to attempt to silence someone on their own thread on a religion forum.  It is not only rude but it is indeed arrogance.  On the other hand, my heart feels tremendous compassion for this man because without coming to Christ in repentance what hope is there? 

So that is my response to you. ( and to him)  I hope it helps you both.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 3, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Last words of JFK.....
> 
> "No, you certainly can't"
> 
> ...



Did you know that John F. Kennedy had before his death - received Jesus Christ as his Lord and Savior - and that there are some who believe that was the reason for his having been assassinated?  If it is true - then JFK was martyred. If he was murdered because of he  being recently born again and ready to set this nation on a course against communism - it is not surprising they wanted to have him assassinated. Truth is stranger than fiction, Rightwinger!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 3, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Last words of JFK.....
> ...


 
No, actually that is just plain strange


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 3, 2014)

UllysesS.Archer said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Jere, I am sure that, by now, you know that a lot of people take offense with your constant over-the-top preaching. Listing names of people that you have convinced yourself are in hell, seeing Satan and demons everywhere, going on about the Illuminati, which does not exist,  telling people who disagree with your fanatical religious beliefs that they are going to hell, mixing all of that with politics, like you did recently regarding Obama, condemning gays, witches, etc.., etc., etc. Most of us know that your train left the baggage at the station long ago, but there are some, who may be unstable who take you seriously. The harm that you do to those that are already deranged, with the fear tactics that your faith embraces, is unconscionable. You really are not that removed from those that handle serpents and the 700 Club people who play rock lyrics backwards in search of satanic messages. I have tolerated this stuff from you with a minimal amount of distain, because I like you. However, I find myself giving your fear threads life, by responding to this stuff, and that is my fault.
> ...



I am a woman, first of all UllysesS.Archer, but thank you for speaking up for me.  I have to tell you I do not preach God hates the sin but loves the sinner because that teaching does not come from Jesus Christ but from Ghandi who was not a Christian but a Hindu who at the end of his life realized the teachings of Christ were true and he had been in rebellion against God Almighty. 

 I preach God is angry with the wicked every day.  Repent!   I also remind people that God loved us while we were yet sinners because the bible is quite clear on that point - yet if we remain separated from Jesus Christ - if we do not repent of our sins - we shall perish in hell eternally.  

I do pray for people here more than they realize and think about them continually - every single day - more than my own children - that is the truth - I was praying late last night for them and I also pray specific prayers over individuals here and I have never ever prayed send that person to hell!  God forbid!  I pray God have mercy!  God open their eyes, send the Holy Spirit to draw them, that kind of praying.  I feel a great burden for all of the people here and those who are like rebellious children - I find more tenderness in my heart for then the ones that act good,  believe it or not.  It is just that way and I cannot explain it.  I can only think that perhaps that is how God feels about those who are away from Him - His love is stronger to pull them in but here is the truth: 

 I have not preached that much on hell at all. In the time I have been here -  I have typed out full books of the bible including Romans, Hebrews, 1 Corinthians...   All of the chapters of Proverbs except for Chapter 31 ( I should finish that today! ) Almost half of the book of Psalms there are 150 and I do not remember how far along I got on that Book. Many sermons by Michael Boldea Jr and a few by others who have long since went on to heaven.  

  I am starting the Book of John today ( God willing )  and have no further interest in this thread because most threads I do not continue on and on and on with. I make them and forget them a few days later. With the exception of Pentacostal Fire which I added onto for a long time because that is what I felt led by the Holy Spirit to do!

  So this will be my final post on this thread and again, I believe in the narrow path but I also believe to whom much is given much is required and so - like babes - some people are given great mercy - as is proven by the man who was an atheist professor and experienced the beginning torments of hell - but was spared by the mercy of Jesus Christ.  What did that man know?  Only a little song - Jesus loves me - which he had forgotten long ago - having only heard it as a tiny little child. 
 Contrast that atheist to this board -  who has heard the greatest sermons, holy gospel music, scripture - full books of the bible - testimonies of visions of hell - last famous words of atheists - such as this thread - seriously - what excuse will people who have been given all of this have? Nothing.  I tell you the truth.  Do you see how important it is that we walk in love towards every man, woman and child with this enormous truth set before us every day?  I definitely see it more and more as time goes on. I fear the LORD.  I fear the responsibility of it all.  It is a great responsibility to not waver on the truth in any way, shape or form.  It is a great responsibility to know that for some it is only prayer that is going to bring that miracle of believing finally to fruition. 

  In closing, I do not desire to know how many people get saved off of what I put up - that is God's business not mine. I consider myself doing what I am called to do and nothing more.  It is obeying God and that is all it is. I could be just as happy cleaning my refrigerator and obeying God and He knows it.  I'm not big on people.  He is.  This is not something I would have chosen for myself. I feel very uncomfortable at times.  I will still obey God and do what He tells me to do.  No matter what.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 3, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> Lol at ukpagan disagreeing with most everything.
> 
> Lol at me agreeing with everything that ukpagan disagreed with.


LOL at ukpagan then disagreeing with that!


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 3, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> This thread is about eternity.  These are the famous last words of atheists as they were dying and about to enter hell.  Quite horrific but hopefully it will make some people realize that even these men knew the the truth and confessed it in their final moments on earth.  As someone once said, "Hell is truth seen too late.
> 
> Famous Atheists Last Words Before Dying - Religion - Nairaland
> 
> ...



The fact that you can be saved at the last second should tell you god(s) is just a way for you and your dying relative to cope with the tragedy.  

Wishful thinking.  

_“You can tell you’ve created God in your own image when it turns out that God hates all the same people you do.”_ – Anne Lamott

The fact that people hold an irrational belief is simply evidence that our brains are able to compartmentalize world-views and models from one another, usually in order to maintain a state of ‘ignorant bliss’ and escape the discomfort of cognitive dissonance.

_“I don’t feel frightened by not knowing things, I think it’s much more interesting that way … I have approximate answers, and possible beliefs, and different degrees of certainty about different things, but I’m not absolutely sure of anything. I might think about it a little, but if I can’t figure it out, then I go to something else. It doesn’t frighten me.”_ – Richard Feynman

_“Science adjusts it’s understanding based on what’s observed. Faith is the denial of observation so that belief can be preserved.”_ – Tim Minchin

_“It is far better to grasp the Universe as it really is than to persist in delusion, however satisfying and reassuring.” _– Carl Sagan

_“God is an ever-receding pocket of ignorance that’s getting smaller and smaller as time goes on.”_- Neil deGrasse Tyson


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 3, 2014)

_“Live a good life. If there are gods and they are just, then they will not care how devout you have been, but will welcome you based on the virtues you have lived by. If there are gods, but unjust, then you should not want to worship them. If there are no gods, then you will be gone, but will have lived a noble life that will live on in the memories of your loved ones.”_ — Anonymous

_“We must question the story logic of having an all-knowing all-powerful God, who creates faulty Humans, and then blames them for his own mistakes.”_ – Gene Roddenberry


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 3, 2014)

More real famous words that make sense.

_“I would love to believe that when I die I will live again, that some thinking, feeling, remembering part of me will continue. But much as I want to believe that, and despite the ancient and worldwide cultural traditions that assert an afterlife, I know of nothing to suggest that it is more than wishful thinking. The world is so exquisite with so much love and moral depth, that there is no reason to deceive ourselves with pretty stories for which there’s little good evidence. Far better it seems to me, in our vulnerability, is to look death in the eye and to be grateful every day for the brief but magnificent opportunity that life provides.”_ – Carl Sagan

_“I do not fear death. I had been dead for billions and billions of years before I was born, and had not suffered the slightest inconvenience from it.” _- Mark Twain


----------



## MaxGrit (Sep 3, 2014)

I agree with this part. I know with 100% certainty that what I say is what is true. Therefore, out of love, I am telling others what I know will happen after they die. Telling atheists about the reality of Hell is warning them of the danger that lies in the future. Truly, if I didn't love them, I wouldn't waste my effort to tell them.

"To the man who is an atheist and listens to this warning and calls upon Jesus to save Him, to give His life fully to Him and serve Him all his days - this message is a life saver and the man will one day be incredibly grateful for my thread and sharing the Famous Last Words testimonials ........and for having been convinced that it was just a matter of his heart having been hardened ( there is nothing wrong with our minds but our hearts must become soft and repent in order to receive truth and embrace it ) and he will be comforted in his conscience to be finally at peace with the LORD - so to him it is good news - because he hears and receives the truth."


----------



## MaxGrit (Sep 3, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Lol at ukpagan disagreeing with most everything.
> ...


 
LoL I just noticed that they remove the disagree. Lmao.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 3, 2014)

MaxGrit said:


> I agree with this part. I know with 100% certainty that what I say is what is true. Therefore, out of love, I am telling others what I know will happen after they die. Telling atheists about the reality of Hell is warning them of the danger that lies in the future. Truly, if I didn't love them, I wouldn't waste my effort to tell them.
> 
> "To the man who is an atheist and listens to this warning and calls upon Jesus to save Him, to give His life fully to Him and serve Him all his days - this message is a life saver and the man will one day be incredibly grateful for my thread and sharing the Famous Last Words testimonials ........and for having been convinced that it was just a matter of his heart having been hardened ( there is nothing wrong with our minds but our hearts must become soft and repent in order to receive truth and embrace it ) and he will be comforted in his conscience to be finally at peace with the LORD - so to him it is good news - because he hears and receives the truth."



You can not know with 100% certainty and we believe with 99.9999% certainty you are full of shit.  

You are brainwashed.  You believe what you believe not because of facts but because you want to believe.  

Just because you are convinced doesn't mean you are correct.  Science has figured out why/how/when and what part of the brain invented this super parent we call god.

Oh yea, and Muslims are 100% sure you are going to hell.  100% sure stupid.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 3, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> This thread is about eternity.  These are the famous last words of atheists as they were dying and about to enter hell.  Quite horrific but hopefully it will make some people realize that even these men knew the the truth and confessed it in their final moments on earth.  As someone once said, "Hell is truth seen too late.
> 
> Famous Atheists Last Words Before Dying - Religion - Nairaland
> 
> ...



Yes, it is true that when people on their death bed or swimming alone in the ocean with sharks circling will often turn to a god because they want help are scared and don't want to be alone.

By the way, this is nothing more than an attempt to scare us into going along.  This is a tactic of religion.  Either join or burn in hell.  They use to kill people for not going along but today they just intimidate/scare people with eternal damnation.  Sorry, not buying it no matter how sure you are of it.


----------



## skye (Sep 3, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Last words of JFK.....
> 
> "No, you certainly can't"
> 
> ...





Did he say that? I didn't know....

It certainly doesn't get better than that!


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 3, 2014)

watchman_otw said:


> atheists on their death bed =Fear filled knowing they are about to face final judgment and eternal hell and it was all their choice!



I can see how a brainwashed christian would actually believe that bullshit but the fact is if we dare call us atheists that should tell you we REALLY don't believe your bullshit story.  

In the movies we see criminals, mafia, murderers who say "yea, I know I'm going to hell..."  You have to realize those are people who have done very bad things and also believe in god.  They truly believe god is going to punish them for eternity for their sins.

Us atheists know that when he dies, like you and me, that's it.  Nothing more.  Just like when an ant or fish dies.  What you think you are special or a deity/god over the other animals?  Hell, you wouldn't last a day in the African jungle.  Some god you are.  

Also consider this.  If it weren't for someone else inventing gun powder you would still be lion bate.  The only reason humans have evolved so far is because of 5% of us.  The people who invented fire, the wheel, gas engine, electricity, etc.  If it weren't for those rare few people you wouldn't even be at the top of the food chain.  

So what kind of god are you?  A puny one.  LOL.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 3, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> This thread is about eternity.  These are the famous last words of atheists as they were dying and about to enter hell.  Quite horrific but hopefully it will make some people realize that even these men knew the the truth and confessed it in their final moments on earth.  As someone once said, "Hell is truth seen too late.
> 
> Famous Atheists Last Words Before Dying - Religion - Nairaland
> 
> ...



*Violation of USMB Rules:*



> *No Linking to, discussing, or promoting other Message Boards Anywhere on the Site.*



@cereal_killer @AVG-JOE @AngelsNDemons @theDoctorisIn

*((See Mod Message at Post 105)) -- FlaCalTenn*


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 3, 2014)

watchman_otw said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I can see how a brainwashed christian would actually believe that bullshit but the fact is if we dare call us atheists that should tell you we REALLY don't believe your bullshit story.
> ...


Such a sad existence you live.....

Brainwashed into accepting what you are told   Unwilling to challenge, analyze, you know.....use your brain

That is what being human is all about


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 3, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is about eternity.  These are the famous last words of atheists as they were dying and about to enter hell.  Quite horrific but hopefully it will make some people realize that even these men knew the the truth and confessed it in their final moments on earth.  As someone once said, "Hell is truth seen too late.
> ...



*Moderation Message:*

*This is a hard one. That rule is largely to keep social drama and personal feuds from spreading to USMB and to prevent PROMOTION of other sites. But just a rip of content doesn't neccessarily qualify as promotion.*

*Bigger issue is the lack of attribution BACK to original sources for some of the quotes in the OP. HOWEVER, the OPoster later supplies sources for additional quotations. So closing this thread wouldn't be totally fair. *

*Consume the original quotes with ample skepticism or confirm them with other sources until verified. *

*FlaCalTenn*


----------



## BillyP (Sep 3, 2014)

Wow, so much religious masturbation. Jerry, you convinced yet?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 3, 2014)

*Famous Last Words ........ ( atheists on their death bed )*

Oops.


----------



## PostmodernProph (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Last words of JFK.....
> ...


????....he grew up in the Catholic Church.....I expect he had received Jesus long before his death......


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 4, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> *Famous Last Words ........ ( atheists on their death bed )*
> 
> Oops.



If there is a god that is waiting to meet us when we die, which is most likely wishful thinking, I believe he would reward me for not believing any of the organized religions. 

What I am sure of is that all the organized religions are nonsense.  The only serious debate I can have is with theists who argue for a generic god.  All others like jews, christians, mormons and muslims who take the bible literally I can only laugh at.  If they believe the bible stories or the stories in the koran are real, like 800 year old men and a man living in a whale for days or a virgin birth, then they are too far gone.  

So what oops?  What mistake did we make?  Should we have believed in 

a.  The Christian God?
b. What the Jews believe?
c. Muslims?
d. Are Mormons right?
e. All of the above?  As long as you believe in any god you are safe?

I don't know which to choose.  I'm scared.  LOL.

If there is a god, I'm sure he doesn't care if you believe.  If he cares about anything it would be being a good person.  But most likely if something created us we are like a Tardigrade to a Human.  Do you care about a Tardigrade that is living in your water?  What about a maggot that spawned from a shit you took in the woods?  Do you care about the maggot?  Do you have a heaven waiting for it?  I bet a fish in a fishbowl thinks you are a god too.  If it can think that much.  Probably any size pea brain can imagine a supreme being is a god on some level.  So primitive and silly.  Sorry.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 4, 2014)

If the test to get into heaven is you have to believe in nonsense then I guess I won't get in.  Can't believe what I deem unbelievable.  But I'll be a good person and take my chances with Saint Peter.

Really?  St. Peter?  Is he really waiting for you idiots?  LOL


----------



## I.P.Freely (Sep 4, 2014)

My Dad died at 92yrs, we followed the ambulance to A&E, a nurse asked me for his details.When she got to religion my Dad pullled the oxygen mask to the side and said "no thank you", He died with a smile on his lips about 30 mins later,  he had a no resuscitation agreement with the hospital. He died like he lived a fearless atheist.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 4, 2014)

I've always liked Gertrude Stein's writings. Her last words -


> When Stein was being wheeled into the operating room for surgery on her stomach, she asked Toklas, "What is the answer?" When Toklas did not reply, Stein said, "In that case, what is the question?"



She also famously said, 



> there is no there there



Gertrude Stein - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 4, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> My Dad died at 92yrs, we followed the ambulance to A&E, a nurse asked me for his details.When she got to religion my Dad pullled the oxygen mask to the side and said "no thank you", He died with a smile on his lips about 30 mins later,  he had a no resuscitation agreement with the hospital. He died like he lived a fearless atheist.



Why should he worry about what some Christian in Arkansas or Florida thinks?  Or what the Pope in Europe thinks?  Or the pastor in his home town?  Or what the Mormons, Jews or Muslims think?  

Smart man he was.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 4, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> My Dad died at 92yrs, we followed the ambulance to A&E, a nurse asked me for his details.When she got to religion my Dad pullled the oxygen mask to the side and said "no thank you", He died with a smile on his lips about 30 mins later,  he had a no resuscitation agreement with the hospital. He died like he lived a fearless atheist.



Good for him. I have asked preachers to leave my hospital room and one time, actually had to call a nurse to take him out. 

A woman close to me died of breast cancer. She was Stage 4 for 9 years and in all that time, never even considered changing her beliefs.

I can't imagine suddenly changing my entire life's beliefs.


----------



## PratchettFan (Sep 4, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > My Dad died at 92yrs, we followed the ambulance to A&E, a nurse asked me for his details.When she got to religion my Dad pullled the oxygen mask to the side and said "no thank you", He died with a smile on his lips about 30 mins later,  he had a no resuscitation agreement with the hospital. He died like he lived a fearless atheist.
> ...



No need.  If you are famous enough for people you don't know to care, someone will be sure to make up some last words for you.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 4, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > My Dad died at 92yrs, we followed the ambulance to A&E, a nurse asked me for his details.When she got to religion my Dad pullled the oxygen mask to the side and said "no thank you", He died with a smile on his lips about 30 mins later,  he had a no resuscitation agreement with the hospital. He died like he lived a fearless atheist.
> ...



I use to wonder if I'd go back on my position about god but my mom has Alzheimers and if that hasn't conned me back into believing in god and heaven, nothing will.  I'd like to believe my grandmother is waiting for her and that I'll see both of them again someday but everything points to that being nothing more than wishful thinking.

I have this flyer.  It was put on my car.  This Dr. Julie Hayek is going to tell people what happens when they die and all that other good stuff.  Do you buy that?  If people say they are christians but dont' believe all that stuff Dr. Julie is going to preach, then some part of you has to understand why we don't even want your god imposed on us.  The fact is God is not a fact.  So we need to keep this susperstition to ourselves.  Theists need to go underground like us Atheists are.  Then we'll be happy.  

And if they don't want us telling their kids there is no god, stop putting flyers on my car about your cult.  LOL.


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 4, 2014)

PostmodernProph said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Didn't you get the word? According to "Born Again Christians" Catholics are NOT Christians. Except when the born agains want to claim that the US is 87% Christian, and for that moment only those Mary worshipping Catholics are Christian.

Catholicism is of the Devil


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 4, 2014)

edthecynic said:


> PostmodernProph said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



And my catholic buddy says the Catholic Church is the one true church and eventually every Christian will unite and come back to the Catholic Church.  

I didn't know that "Catholicism" is at times employed to mark a contrast to Protestantism, which tends to look solely to the Bible as interpreted on the principles of the 16th-century Protestant Reformation as its ultimate standard.  I have to look into this Protestant Reformation thing.

And the whole Mormon faith was started because Joseph Smith asked god which church to join and he said none of them because they were all bullshit.  Is that the truth?  I believe part of the story.

And as a Greek Orthodox, am I going to hell because I was baptized as a baby and not a man?


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 4, 2014)

PratchettFan said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > I.P.Freely said:
> ...



I love it how anyone has the balls to be offended at all the stuff people have been saying about Joan Rivers.  What would Joan tell them if the situation was reverse?  "OH GET OVER IT ALREADY".  GROW UP she would say.  LOL.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2014)

I am not worried

I plan on using my USMB Trophy Points to buy my way into heaven


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 28, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> I am not worried
> 
> I plan on using my USMB Trophy Points to buy my way into heaven


----------



## amrchaos (Oct 28, 2014)

I noticed that all these atheists and agnostics lived in nations predominated by christianity--I also wonder how many of them are from families of Judaic , Islamic  or apart of some other faith.

I wonder if their "death bed confessions" is due to brainwashing by the dominate religion/cult and massive reiterations of their faiths?

I wonder do atheists and agnostics convert to  Christianity if they lived In an Islamic dominated nation or India?

I don't see you posting any atheists/agnostic saying of citizens of those nations.


Note
1.Socrates don't count since he lived BEFORE christ and possessed a different view of what god is(not atheistic-- maybe slightly agnostic?). 

2.Caligula also does not count since, well, Caligula was an insane sadist that relished in others terror. Saying "I am still alive" was probably his last attempt at fear mongering!!



Something else I noticed:
There are also a lot of *agnostics* on that list.  A famous one is Robert Ingersoll.  In fact, let restate the quote you gave:

*Robert Ingersoll*: "O God, if there be a God, save my soul, if I have a soul!" (Some say it was this way: "Oh God, if there be a God, save my soul if I have a soul, from hell, if there be a hell!"

Hey, I hate to break this to you buddy, but that is the last sarcastic quote of Ingersoll attacking Christianity!!  Boy, I feel sorry for the christian fundies if they think a restatement of "disbelief" in christianity equals death bed confession.

Think about it.  If it was a death bed confession by a truly converted christian, it would be more like:

_O God, please save my soul from the pits of hell_

by adding "If there be a God", "If I have a soul", and "If there be a hell", Ingersoll just restated his agnosticism!! 

See what happens when you just "repeat what you read" without thinking about it ?  You get burned.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 29, 2014)

amrchaos said:


> I noticed that all these atheists and agnostics lived in nations predominated by christianity--I also wonder how many of them are from families of Judaic , Islamic  or apart of some other faith.
> 
> I wonder if their "death bed confessions" is due to brainwashing by the dominate religion/cult and massive reiterations of their faiths?
> 
> ...



Even I an atheist says "If there is a god and a heaven, I will go to heaven because I was a good person.  Christians and Muslims are insane so what do I care if they say I have to believe their bullshit or burn?"

Also, I don't think any person on their death bed is thinking rationally at the time so should we really go by what scared people believe when they are breathing their last breath?  That's wishful thinking.  I often wonder if my mind will rewire itself into believing when I find out the end is near.  I don't think I will but you never know.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Oct 29, 2014)

Sealy honey, If being good was the prerequisite to entering heaven,  how much good do you have to perform to equal out the bad you have committed?  If God can't even look upon 1 sin, why do you think He grades your performance on a curve?  One sin has the potential to keep you from your Father.  Why cling to it when Christ offered you a sin free substitution?  

Your good works fall short compared to Christ's work.  You were purchased at an enormous price.  It is Christ's work on the cross that cleanses a sinner, not his own work.  I guarantee you, that if your record was good enough, Christ would have never have died on that cross.  He is the bridge that leads home.  
Why wait until your last breath to wonder if your opinion of heaven and hell was the correct one?  The stark reality you will face is, what if I was wrong all this time.......


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 30, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Well here is the good news, UllysesS.Archer!  Look at what God has done for us!  Through Jesus Christ, His Only Begotten Son!  How great is the Fathers love towards mankind!   How great and unfathomable is His great mercy and love toward us.  What amazing love.....
> 
> It is written:
> 
> ...



2 Corinthians 10 4 The weapons we fight with are not the weapons of the world. On the contrary they have divine power to demolish strongholds.

Context
Paul Defends his Ministry
…3For though we walk in the flesh, we do not war according to the flesh, 4for the weapons of our warfare are not of the flesh, but divinely powerful for the destruction of fortresses. 5We are destroying speculations and every lofty thing raised up against the knowledge of God, and we are taking every thought captive to the obedience of Christ,…


----------



## ChristAlone (Oct 22, 2015)

The Irish Ram said:


> Sealy honey, If being good was the prerequisite to entering heaven,  how much good do you have to perform to equal out the bad you have committed?  If God can't even look upon 1 sin, why do you think He grades your performance on a curve?  One sin has the potential to keep you from your Father.  Why cling to it when Christ offered you a sin free substitution?
> 
> Your good works fall short compared to Christ's work.  You were purchased at an enormous price.  It is Christ's work on the cross that cleanses a sinner, not his own work.  I guarantee you, that if your record was good enough, Christ would have never have died on that cross.  He is the bridge that leads home.
> Why wait until your last breath to wonder if your opinion of heaven and hell was the correct one?  The stark reality you will face is, what if I was wrong all this time.......




Well said.  Also worth considering is that one can reach a point at which he/she is not able to turn back to the Lord because his heart will not let him return, as stated in Heb. 10:26-31, 32, 35-36:

"For if we sin wilfully after that we have received the knowledge of the truth, there remaineth no more sacrifice for sins, But a certain fearful looking for of judgment and fiery indignation, which shall devour the adversaries. He that despised Moses' law died without mercy under two or three witnesses: Of how much sorer punishment, suppose ye, shall he be thought worthy, who hath trodden under foot the Son of God, and hath counted the blood of the covenant, wherewith he was sanctified, an unholy thing, and hath done despite unto the Spirit of grace? For we know him that hath said, Vengeance belongeth unto me, I will recompense, saith the Lord.  And again, The Lord shall judge his people. It is a fearful thing to fall into the hands of the living God...
But call to remembrance the former days, in which, after ye were illuminated, ye endured a great fight of afflictions...
Cast not away therefore your confidence, which hath great recompence of reward. For ye have need of patience, that, after ye have done the will of God, ye might receive the promise."

The opportunity to turn to the Lord is NOW since God does not promise us another day, and those trying to find God on their deathbeds typically do not succeed (just read the quotes above).

A person can receive the hope of salvation by obeying what Jesus and the apostles taught in the New Testament.  Without warning, one day Jesus will appear to bring judgment to all those who did not submit themselves to him in baptism and obedience to his teachings to enter the safety of the church of Christ:

"...when the Lord Jesus shall be revealed from heaven with his mighty angels, In flaming fire taking vengeance on them that know not God, and that obey not the gospel of our Lord Jesus Christ:  Who shall be punished with everlasting destruction from the presence of the Lord, and from the glory of his power."  2 Thess. 1:7-10

God bless those who seek the narrow and difficult way (see Matt. 7:13-27).  
Jason


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 22, 2015)

ChristAlone said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Sealy honey, If being good was the prerequisite to entering heaven,  how much good do you have to perform to equal out the bad you have committed?  If God can't even look upon 1 sin, why do you think He grades your performance on a curve?  One sin has the potential to keep you from your Father.  Why cling to it when Christ offered you a sin free substitution?
> ...



Amen!  Welcome to USMB, Jason!


----------



## guno (Oct 22, 2015)

Many death bed conversions, particularly of celebrities, are fabrications and are examples of lying for Jesus




Charles Darwin - Many tracts and sermons have included a story of Charles Darwin's deathbed conversion, but there is no evidence to support this. The "Lady Hope" story, in which a well-meaning woman is asked to sit in with the ailing Darwin during his last days, was published in a Baptist newspaper in 1915. Darwin's family denied the story.

Carl Sagan - "Contrary to the fantasies of the fundamentalists, there was no deathbed conversion, no last minute refuge taken in a comforting vision of a heaven or an afterlife. For Carl, what mattered most was what was true, not merely what would make us feel better. Even at this moment when anyone would be forgiven for turning away from the reality of our situation, Carl was unflinching. As we looked deeply into each other's eyes, it was with a shared conviction that our wondrous life together was ending forever." - Ann Druyan, Epilogue to _Billions and Billions: Thoughts on Life and Death at the Brink of the Millennium_

Thomas Paine was hounded by Christians for a death bed conversion. He had to take precautions to not be left alone in case he died suddenly and someone could fabricate his conversion to Christianity. After his death, various false stories were invented that claimed he did convert.

Deathbed conversion - Iron Chariots Wiki


----------



## guno (Oct 22, 2015)

*Common lies Christians tell that are ABSOLUTELY FALSE!*
*
Or, how the goyim lie for their mangod

Common Lies Christians Tell*


----------



## OZman (Oct 22, 2015)

How comical it is to watch fundamentalists wallow in their sanctimonious delusions.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 22, 2015)

OZman said:


> How comical it is to watch fundamentalists wallow in their sanctimonious delusions.



Without holiness no one will see the Lord.  That is not a delusion.  That is the truth and hell is a very real place, Ozman.  Those who are there would give anything to have the opportunity that you have right now.  To repent of your sins, to purpose in your heart to turn from those sins forever and to follow Jesus Christ and obey His Word.  The road to heaven is not wide.  It is narrow.  Very narrow.  You are not only going to be held accountable for what you do and what you say, OZman.  You are going to be accountable for your ways.  For what you think about.  For what is in your heart.  The answer to your fallen state is to surrender yourself completely to the Lord Jesus Christ and receive Him as your Lord and Savior.  To purpose in your heart to follow Him all the days of your life.   Jesus is able to deliver you, to give you a new heart that desires right things and to live a life that is pleasing to Him. 

Can you answer this question?  If you were to die tonight in your sleep, where would you be?  Heaven or hell?  Ignoring the reality of hell does not change the fact that it is there and that you will be going there if you do not surrender your life completely to Jesus.


----------



## skye (Oct 22, 2015)

Sir Thomas Scott: "Until this moment, I thought there was neither God nor hell; now I know and feel that there are both, and I am doomed to perdition by the just judgment of the Almighty!"


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 22, 2015)

The same type testimonies / almost the same words over and over again throughout history and yet there are still those who will insist that these atheists did not know they were headed to hell on their death beds!

Consider the testimony of Sir Francis Newport here:
*
*
Sir Francis Newport, the head of an English Atheist club to those gathered around his deathbed: "You need not tell me there is no God for I know there is one, and that I am in His presence! You need not tell me there is no hell. I feel myself already slipping. Wretches, cease your idle talk about there being hope for me! I know I am lost forever! Oh, that fire! Oh, the insufferable pangs of hell! …Oh, that I could lie for a thousand years upon the fire that is never quenched, to purchase the favor of God and be united to Him again. But it is a fruitless wish. Millions and millions of years will bring me no nearer the end of my torments than one poor hour. Oh, eternity, eternity forever and forever!, Oh, the insufferable pangs of Hell!”

Yes in hell the atheist will despise all those who coddled him, lulled him to a false security while alive.  They will lament with much sorrow and grief not having listened to those who urged them, begged them even to come to Jesus Christ, to repent of their sins and to live for Christ!  In that day the atheists here will not be cursing my name but rather the names of those here on USMB who pretend to be their friends now and tell them that they are fine when they are not!


----------



## Vandalshandle (Oct 22, 2015)

George Lincoln Rockwell, founder of american neo-nazi movement, upon being shot as he was leaving a laundromat, and lay dying on the sidewalk:

"I forgot  my bleach".


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 22, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> George Lincoln Rockwell, founder of american neo-nazi movement, upon being shot as he was leaving a laundromat, and lay dying on the sidewalk:
> 
> "I forgot  my bleach".


I can assure you he isn't worried about his bleach in hell.   If only he could tell you what hell is like, Vandal.  If only he could warn you that hell is real and that there is only eternal torment and suffering in hell.  No rewards.  No co-worker with Satan positions,no gods or goddesses, none of that.  It is hell.  With no exits.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 22, 2015)

Someone once said that the National Anthem in hell is, "I did it my way".  I do not know if hell has a national anthem but if ever there were a way to end up in hell that would certainly be the common denominator.  Doing it your own way rather than God's way.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 22, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> George Lincoln Rockwell, founder of american neo-nazi movement, upon being shot as he was leaving a laundromat, and lay dying on the sidewalk:
> 
> "I forgot  my bleach".



fuck em


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 22, 2015)

You know, someone new to the board found this thread and replied to it which is how it got bumped up here.   This discussion was from 2014 and I do recall walking away from it at the time as the people discussing it were determined not to listen.  

Now here we are again!

  I do not believe this thread was bumped up by accident.  I believe it was the will of God for it to be revisited because God is wanting to speak to some hearts tonight.  So if you feel the LORD is dealing with you?  That He has _been _dealing with you and you have been resisting Him?  You need to stop whatever it is you are doing and surrender your life to him fully right now.  Tomorrow is no guarantee.  Today is the day of Salvation.  Not tomorrow.  Today.


----------



## UllysesS.Archer (Oct 22, 2015)

Many drunk drivers
" I'm not so think as you drunk I am."


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 22, 2015)

UllysesS.Archer said:


> Many drunk drivers
> " I'm not so think as you drunk I am."



I'm not sure what you are getting at, UllysesS.   I have not seen you online for some time.  How are you?  Are you feeling better?


----------



## UllysesS.Archer (Oct 22, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> UllysesS.Archer said:
> 
> 
> > Many drunk drivers
> ...


I'm feeling much better thank you Jeremiah. I'm working far to much, but enjoying my life, and spending most of my spare time, right now, building a swingset for my grandkids. Hope to have it done in time for Christmas.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 22, 2015)

UllysesS.Archer said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > UllysesS.Archer said:
> ...


I believe that was an answer to prayer, UllysseS.   I am glad to hear that you are feeling better!  That is wonderful news!   Enjoy building the swingset!  It sounds like a wonderful project!  I'm sure your grandkids will love it!


----------



## OZman (Oct 22, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Can you answer this question? If you were to die tonight in your sleep, where would you be? Heaven or hell? Ignoring the reality of hell does not change the fact that it is there and that you will be going there if you do not surrender your life completely to Jesus.





I do not ascribe to any religious doctrine as they are all man made myths, therefore their version of hell is irrelevant to me.

I specifically do not intend to worship a fabricated Roman blood sacrifice.

Human sacrifice - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TimothysAlaska (Oct 22, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> This thread is about eternity.  These are the famous last words of atheists as they were dying and about to enter hell.  Quite horrific but hopefully it will make some people realize that even these men knew the the truth and confessed it in their final moments on earth.  As someone once said, "Hell is truth seen too late.
> 
> Famous Atheists Last Words Before Dying - Religion - Nairaland
> 
> ...


I have been thinking, if you need the constant fear of hell and damnation to be good to people, if you need a promise of a reward just to be good.  Then I am glad you are religious.

I am good to people because they are people, I help people because I get satisfaction from it, not a reward of treasure or everlasting life,  I do not hurt people or abuse them, I do not condemn people.  All I get is maybe a smile and a thank you, but not eternal life.

i feel sorry for you if your only motivation to be good is to receive a reward, and commit crimes and have the get out of jail repent card.  So bash gays all you want and keep getting tattoos with crosses and biblical verses.  Lol and don't think that is ironic.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 22, 2015)

OZman said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Can you answer this question? If you were to die tonight in your sleep, where would you be? Heaven or hell? Ignoring the reality of hell does not change the fact that it is there and that you will be going there if you do not surrender your life completely to Jesus.
> ...



Jesus Christ is the way, the truth and the life.  No man can come to the Father except through the Son.  If you desire to go to heaven?  You will believe on the Lord Jesus Christ and be saved.  There is only one name under heaven by which you can be saved.  The name of Jesus Christ.  Apart from Him?  You'll perish eternally in hell.  You've been given a free will and it is your choice.  Choose life.  Eternity is a very long time.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 22, 2015)

TimothysAlaska said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is about eternity.  These are the famous last words of atheists as they were dying and about to enter hell.  Quite horrific but hopefully it will make some people realize that even these men knew the the truth and confessed it in their final moments on earth.  As someone once said, "Hell is truth seen too late.
> ...



I do not need the constant fear of hell and damnation to obey God!  I love the LORD and desire to be pleasing in His sight!    No one is bashing gays.  We're talking about last words of atheists and how they knew there was a hell before they took their last breath.   Stay on topic here.  Thank you.


----------



## TimothysAlaska (Oct 22, 2015)

Ok I will stay on topic, thanks.

I think it is ironic that they believe in hell right before they die because....well there is no hell until judgement.  So they fear hell without being judge because that is when hell begins.  So they know they are going to hell before they are judged?  It does not make any sense to be judged then does it?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 22, 2015)

TimothysAlaska said:


> Ok I will stay on topic, thanks.
> 
> I think it is ironic that they believe in hell right before they die because....well there is no hell until judgement.  So they fear hell without being judge because that is when hell begins.  So they know they are going to hell before they are judged?  It does not make any sense to be judged then does it?



Well, let's look at this from the point of view of a court here on earth.  You know you did the crime and you are about to face a judge for sentencing.  The law books say for the crime committed it is the death penalty.  a.  You feel nothing about it until you are in the electric chair.  b.  You know the full weight of what you've done and the dread of what is about to happen before you even get before the judge.  

I'd say b. is the right answer. How about you? 

As for the matter of hell?  Anton Lavey cried out, Something is wrong! Something is wrong!  Why?  Because he was dying and could sense the evil closing in on him.  At the point of dying your spirit would be quite able to perceive what it would not were you healthy and living in a sinful state.  There are many testimonies about people even experiencing demons tormenting them, dragging them to hell while they were dying. 

 So are you saved, Timothy?


----------



## TimothysAlaska (Oct 22, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> TimothysAlaska said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I will stay on topic, thanks.
> ...


No sorry, if that is my worst sin that I were to commit is disbelief, and your God cannot find any worth in someone like me because of that.  Then he is not worthy of me.  he can fill his heaven with murders and all sorts of other incredible crimes, but disbelieve is where he draws the line on a good life?  And will punish me forever?  He does not seem like a very good leader or one who would inspire respect.

I have a respect for religion though, I love the religious classical compositions by Bach, Mozart, and numerous others, I have visited cathedrals throughout Europe and the uk, as well as ancient pagan sites, I love history.  The temples and cathedrals even the ones in ruins are beautifully made and sadly today's standards are not even close to those ancient masters of stone.  I can tell they put their hearts into those great works of art and can appreciate them for the beauty and craftsmanship even the pagan ones.  

I just draw the line at religion for myself, I had to read the bible at an early age and had to understand it.  I had to write reports on what I read and I was horrified, and cried my eyes out and was terrified.  The questions I asked were never answered and they always added things to the text that wasn't there.  it just seemed to me so wrong to kill innocent people who had no knowledge of what they did was wrong.  Innocent children put to death, people that were converting and their families put to death.  On and on I read and I could not identify who was good and who was bad.  But the supposed good people were doing most of the killing.   And I never really saw where satan killed anybody besides possessing people and they never said what they did when they were possessed.  

I am glad you find goodness in the book, I just never saw it.  Nor would I enjoy being around those people back then, because if you were not Hebrew they would eventually kill you, or their God would as an example.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 22, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > *Famous Last Words ........ ( atheists on their death bed )*
> ...




You are trying to hard, me thinks laughing on the outside, crying on the inside.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 23, 2015)

bear513 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Of course you would think that. I was listening to a radio preacher yesterday and clearly you've been brainwashed.

I often wonder who is falling for this crap. That preacher was all over the place. And I had questions for every bible quote he rattled off. 

He was saying if you could see yourself like God does you would be sick. God sees us as adulerer, liars, blasphemers, basically scum. But he loves you and if you will just be saved.

If you think I'm crying on the inside, if that's what you got out of my post then you aren't thinking with your brain you're letting your emotions affect your thought process.

I get it. You are afraid you'll go to hell or you want to go to heaven. What you want and what you are afraid of is getting in the way of your rational thinking.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 23, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> OZman said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Who told you this? Who is Jesus? Did he tell you this? Sounds just like every other cult leader.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Oct 23, 2015)

People say crazy shit on their deathbeds.  Look at Civil War generals.  They died barking orders from engagements decades before their deaths.   My great grandmother spent her last days talking to the Kaiser in German.  Thoughts probably aren't too lucid when the body is shutting down.

Deathbed Conversions
Deathbed conversion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Claims of the deathbed conversion of famous or influential figures are commonly used as rhetorical devices, but are rarely verifiable."


----------



## OZman (Oct 23, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> OZman said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...




*Matthew 22:36-40King James Version (KJV)*
36 Master, which is the great commandment in the law?

37 Jesus said unto him, Thou shalt love the Lord thy God with all thy heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy mind.

38 This is the first and great commandment.

39 And the second is like unto it, Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself.

40 On these two commandments hang all the law and the prophets.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 23, 2015)

OZman said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > OZman said:
> ...


If it's so important why did he bury it in chapter 22 vs 36?

And why wasn't he clear and consice? Why did he ramble on and say everything?

And then not a peep since?


----------



## ChristAlone (Oct 23, 2015)

Amen!  Welcome to USMB, Jason![/QUOTE]

Thanks for welcome note, Jeremiah!

The occasions of atheists recanting on their deathbeds cannot be dismissed as merely the product of Christian lies, as some have suggested.  In spite of what you may read on the Internet, most of those who have worked extensively in hospice care and have been around atheists/agnostics nearing death know that a good number of them seek God as the cold chill approaches. Not all, of course.

And in fact, this is not surprising because I dare say that almost every man and woman, during those isolated times in life, when feeling alone or secluded for a long period...when in intense pain...or even when just lying in bed staring into the cold blackness...finds their thoughts turning to the possibility of a spiritual world and an eternal God.  Those who are honest with themselves will admit that they may question their atheistic/agnostic views on those occasions. 

So the question arises, why would it would be so common for man to experience this turning of his thoughts toward God and the unseen world during difficult or lonely times?  Is it just because they heard some religious "fairy tales" about Hell and the Devil when they were kids, which they no longer believe? How would that make believe story, patently held to be false, always rear its ugly head again during difficult times?  The reason for this is because God has “placed eternity in the heart of man,” along with a God-given desire to seek after Him (Eccl. 3:11; Rom. 1:19-22).
----------------------------

I’m reminded of the death of the great Voltaire in 1778. He was an atheist’s atheist, and many believe he was in large part the impetus for The Terror of the French Revolution--a horrific period of bloodshed and torture applied to those claiming to be Christians or loyal to the Crown.  Voltaire’s dying days are briefly described in Vol. 1 of the book, Memoirs Illustrating the History of Jacobinism, written in 1797 by Abbe Barruel.  To answer criticism raised by Voltaire’s supporters, in Barruel’s second edition published in 1798 he included a letter written by an imminent member of French society, Mr. de Luc. De Luc was a good friend of the physician [Mr. Tronchin] who treated Voltaire during his final illness. The physician described to Mr. de Luc and others “the horrid state of this impious man’s soul at the approach of death. Mr. Tronchin did everything in his power to calm him; for the agitation he was in was so violent that no remedies could take effect. But he [Tronchin] could not succeed; and unable to endure the horror he felt at the particular nature of [Voltaire’s] frantic rage, he abandoned him.”

De Luc also recounted the experiences of an eyewitness during Voltaire’s earlier sickness, which almost resulted in death, in which Voltaire “sent for a priest, confessed to him, and begged to receive the sacrament, which he actually did receive, showing all the exterior signs of repentance...which lasted as long as his danger; but as soon as that was over, he affected to laugh at what he called his ‘littleness’ and turning to Mr. Dieze, said he, ‘My friend you have seent the weakness of the man.’”

During his final illness, Voltaire’s friends were careful to allow no priest to be summoned by Voltaire, to ensure that he did not recant publicly. Voltaire’s end was as follows:

“D’Alembert, Diderot, and about twenty others of the conspirators who had beset his apartment, never approached him; but to witness their own ignominy often he would curse them and exclaim, ‘Retire, it is you that have brought me to my present state; begone, I could have done without you all; but you could not exist without me; and what a wretched glory have you procured me!’

“Then would succeed the horrid remembrance of his conspiracy. They could hear him, the prey of anguish and dread, alternatively supplicating and blaspheming that God against whom he had conspired; and in plaintive accents would he cry out, Oh Christ! Oh Jesus Christ! and then complain that he was abandoned by God and man...his physician (particularly Mr. Tronchin) calling in to administer relief, would retire thunderstruck; declaring the death of the impious man to be terrible indeed. The pride of the conspirators would willingly have suppressed these declarations, but it was in vain:  the Mareschal de Richlieu flies from the bedside declaring it to be a fight too terrible to be sustained; and Mr. Tronchin says that the ravings of Orestes could give but a faint idea of those of Voltaire.”

Keep in mind that these documents were written immediately after the death of Voltaire, and I have the facsimile version of Barruels’ 2nd edition from 1798 (still written with the “medial s”).

Yet even this level of evidence will not convince one who is determined to uphold the picture of the brave, unwavering atheist in death.  For those who are yet wavering, make peace with God now, before it is too late, as death’s hand begins to close its grip around the throat. 

Life itself is meaningless and consists of blindly jumping from one meaningless diversion to another (sports, philosophy, art, literature, movies, hobbies, politics, etc.)...unless lived in the light of the teachings of God’s revealed Word.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Oct 23, 2015)

_"Death is a Natural part of life.  Rejoice when those around you transform into the Force.  Mourn them do not.  Miss them do not. Attachment leads to jealousy.  The shadow of greed that is."_​


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 24, 2015)

Christian on his deathbed.......What do you mean heaven is a fantasy?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> This thread is about eternity.  These are the famous last words of atheists as they were dying and about to enter hell.  Quite horrific but hopefully it will make some people realize that even these men knew the the truth and confessed it in their final moments on earth.  As someone once said, "Hell is truth seen too late.
> 
> Famous Atheists Last Words Before Dying - Religion - Nairaland
> 
> ...




"I drank what?" - Socrates 

"It still moves!" - Gallileo


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 24, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is about eternity.  These are the famous last words of atheists as they were dying and about to enter hell.  Quite horrific but hopefully it will make some people realize that even these men knew the the truth and confessed it in their final moments on earth.  As someone once said, "Hell is truth seen too late.
> ...



"Alas, I think that I am becoming a God" -- Vespasian


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 24, 2015)

ChristAlone said:


> Amen!  Welcome to USMB, Jason!



Thanks for welcome note, Jeremiah!

The occasions of atheists recanting on their deathbeds cannot be dismissed as merely the product of Christian lies, as some have suggested.  In spite of what you may read on the Internet, most of those who have worked extensively in hospice care and have been around atheists/agnostics nearing death know that a good number of them seek God as the cold chill approaches. Not all, of course.

And in fact, this is not surprising because I dare say that almost every man and woman, during those isolated times in life, when feeling alone or secluded for a long period...when in intense pain...or even when just lying in bed staring into the cold blackness...finds their thoughts turning to the possibility of a spiritual world and an eternal God.  Those who are honest with themselves will admit that they may question their atheistic/agnostic views on those occasions.

So the question arises, why would it would be so common for man to experience this turning of his thoughts toward God and the unseen world during difficult or lonely times?  Is it just because they heard some religious "fairy tales" about Hell and the Devil when they were kids, which they no longer believe? How would that make believe story, patently held to be false, always rear its ugly head again during difficult times?  The reason for this is because God has “placed eternity in the heart of man,” along with a God-given desire to seek after Him (Eccl. 3:11; Rom. 1:19-22).
----------------------------

I’m reminded of the death of the great Voltaire in 1778. He was an atheist’s atheist, and many believe he was in large part the impetus for The Terror of the French Revolution--a horrific period of bloodshed and torture applied to those claiming to be Christians or loyal to the Crown.  Voltaire’s dying days are briefly described in Vol. 1 of the book, Memoirs Illustrating the History of Jacobinism, written in 1797 by Abbe Barruel.  To answer criticism raised by Voltaire’s supporters, in Barruel’s second edition published in 1798 he included a letter written by an imminent member of French society, Mr. de Luc. De Luc was a good friend of the physician [Mr. Tronchin] who treated Voltaire during his final illness. The physician described to Mr. de Luc and others “the horrid state of this impious man’s soul at the approach of death. Mr. Tronchin did everything in his power to calm him; for the agitation he was in was so violent that no remedies could take effect. But he [Tronchin] could not succeed; and unable to endure the horror he felt at the particular nature of [Voltaire’s] frantic rage, he abandoned him.”

De Luc also recounted the experiences of an eyewitness during Voltaire’s earlier sickness, which almost resulted in death, in which Voltaire “sent for a priest, confessed to him, and begged to receive the sacrament, which he actually did receive, showing all the exterior signs of repentance...which lasted as long as his danger; but as soon as that was over, he affected to laugh at what he called his ‘littleness’ and turning to Mr. Dieze, said he, ‘My friend you have seent the weakness of the man.’”

During his final illness, Voltaire’s friends were careful to allow no priest to be summoned by Voltaire, to ensure that he did not recant publicly. Voltaire’s end was as follows:

“D’Alembert, Diderot, and about twenty others of the conspirators who had beset his apartment, never approached him; but to witness their own ignominy often he would curse them and exclaim, ‘Retire, it is you that have brought me to my present state; begone, I could have done without you all; but you could not exist without me; and what a wretched glory have you procured me!’

“Then would succeed the horrid remembrance of his conspiracy. They could hear him, the prey of anguish and dread, alternatively supplicating and blaspheming that God against whom he had conspired; and in plaintive accents would he cry out, Oh Christ! Oh Jesus Christ! and then complain that he was abandoned by God and man...his physician (particularly Mr. Tronchin) calling in to administer relief, would retire thunderstruck; declaring the death of the impious man to be terrible indeed. The pride of the conspirators would willingly have suppressed these declarations, but it was in vain:  the Mareschal de Richlieu flies from the bedside declaring it to be a fight too terrible to be sustained; and Mr. Tronchin says that the ravings of Orestes could give but a faint idea of those of Voltaire.”

Keep in mind that these documents were written immediately after the death of Voltaire, and I have the facsimile version of Barruels’ 2nd edition from 1798 (still written with the “medial s”).

Yet even this level of evidence will not convince one who is determined to uphold the picture of the brave, unwavering atheist in death.  For those who are yet wavering, make peace with God now, before it is too late, as death’s hand begins to close its grip around the throat.

Life itself is meaningless and consists of blindly jumping from one meaningless diversion to another (sports, philosophy, art, literature, movies, hobbies, politics, etc.)...unless lived in the light of the teachings of God’s revealed Word.[/QUOTE]

Thank you for a most excellent post!  It was a pleasure to read!  Thank you so much!


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Oct 24, 2015)

_^_
Christalone confirmed Jeramiah alt

Jeremiah accidently says to her alt _"Thanks for the welcome note Jeremiah!"_

​


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 25, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



"Alas, I was wrong and it is too late for me now!"
-- Vespasian suffering in the flames of hell


----------



## Mudda (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


If god didn't want Vespasian in hell, he wouldn't have been there. God enjoys punishing people.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



Vespasian was laughing at himself on his deathbed. He was also poking fun at religion which in his day created deities out of rulers when they died which is no different to today's fantasy that you either end up in heaven or hell.

When you arrived on this planet as a helpless newborn you had no knowledge of this world and what it was going to take to survive. It was your parents, teachers, librarians, professors, bosses, spouse(s), etc who taught you what you know today.

If there is a next life what makes you imagine that it is going to be any different? Did you have any knowledge of any prior life when you were a newborn? Why should it be any different if there is a next life? What would knowing how to return a library book help if your next life is on a dark gas giant planet and your lifeform is a floating blob with no appendages or ocular functions?

If there is a next life it might be more or less interesting that this one but this is the one I have right now and I intend to make the most of it without wasting any of it on things that I have absolutely zero control over.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 26, 2015)

Very sad, Derideo.  I can assure you he isn't laughing now.  Very sad indeed.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 26, 2015)

I'll be praying and worshiping God my last day here, just as I am praying and worshiping my God every day!  The best is yet to come for those who have placed their trust in Jesus Christ!   Yes! The best is yet to come!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2015)

When Christians die, they say

Oh shit.....what did I waste my life on?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 26, 2015)

When I die I will say, I would not have missed one single second of it for the world, Jesus!   (meaning the time I've spent preaching the Gospel wherever - including here) I could have done many things but I chose the better thing.  Winning souls, R.W.  and before it is over?  I'm going to see you won to the LORD!  So get ready!  Because it is going to happen!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> When I die I will say, I would not have missed one single second of it for the world, Jesus!   (meaning the time I've spent preaching the Gospel wherever - including here) I could have done many things but I chose the better thing.  Winning souls, R.W.  and before it is over?  I'm going to see you won to the LORD!  So get ready!  Because it is going to happen!



Your last words.......oh shit, all this was just bullshit


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 26, 2015)

I pray your last words are not, Oh no!  Jeri was right! She was right!   I pray to God that is not your last words!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 26, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > When I die I will say, I would not have missed one single second of it for the world, Jesus!   (meaning the time I've spent preaching the Gospel wherever - including here) I could have done many things but I chose the better thing.  Winning souls, R.W.  and before it is over?  I'm going to see you won to the LORD!  So get ready!  Because it is going to happen!
> ...


You know why you say this don't you?  Because if I'm wrong, you've lost nothing and have nothing to fear.  Then again if I'm wrong I've lost nothing either as I have lived my life to the glory of God and for Him.  I wouldn't change that decision even if God didn't exist.  But He does!  And with that, you also have to consider that if I am right and you are wrong?

Then you've lost everything including your own soul and will spend eternity in hell whereas I will gain Christ, heaven and eternity with my Lord and Savior Jesus Christ.

You are hoping against hope that I am wrong because if I'm right you already know you are in big trouble. How do you know?  Your conscience is getting the best of you.  I'm praying for you. I'm going to win your soul for the kingdom of heaven.  You should know that.  I am most definitely going to give it my all.  For God's glory!  He deserves all the glory because He is God!  He alone is God!


----------



## tyroneweaver (Oct 26, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> There are no atheists in foxholes
> 
> A feeble attempt by the religious to assume atheists cannot accept death. Yet millions do


I used to work with at risk youth. And they would say that they felt like committing suicide.
I always replied," well if that's the choice you make we/I can't bring you back."


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


You will realize you wasted your life on silly fantasies

Why did I spread so much hatred trying to please an imaginary God?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 27, 2015)

Giving people the truth is not hatred, Rightwinger.  It is what we call Calvary love.  For those who prefer the darkness?  Of course they hate the light (which is what truth brings).  It exposes what they are into as wrong and they do not want to know the consequences of sin (eternal separation from God).  Why do they not want to know the consequences?  It diminishes the pleasure of sin here and now.  Still?  There are consequences.  Everything in the universe reveals to us this truth.   How you live your life here will determine where you spend eternity.  If you are not happy about where you are going to spend eternity than turn around and come to Jesus now.   But do not deny reality because not believing there is a hell does not negate the fact that hell is real and there are people going there every single day.


----------



## PostmodernProph (Nov 8, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> When Christians die, they say
> 
> Oh shit.....what did I waste my life on?


really?......do you think a Christian life is wasted?......how fucking sad.....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 9, 2016)

What will your last words be on that day?  Have you thought about it?  Eternal matters are of far more importance than temporal matters.  Do not put off the question of your salvation and obedience to Jesus Christ!    

.......without holiness no shall see the LORD.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 9, 2016)

PostmodernProph said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > When Christians die, they say
> ...


I am no longer 100% against religion. Now I'm just 95% against it. I can see it clearly provides comfort to people.

For me it isn't necessary. And no matter how much I want to believe in heaven, I can't. The more I think the less I believe. Even when I'm at my most vulnerable I can't get myself to believe.

But I see why people do.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 9, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> PostmodernProph said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I notice you said the more you think the less you believe.  That is understandable because the carnal mind is at enmity with God, Sealy.  See Romans 8:7 (KJV).   It is with _your heart _that you believe (see Romans 10:10).  It is by hearing the Word of God and *mixing it with faith *that the Gospel of Jesus Christ shall profit your soul.

It is written:

For unto us was the gospel preached, as well as unto them: but the word preached did not profit them, not being mixed with faith in them that heard it.
Hebrews 4:2

God's desire for you is that His Word give *you* comfort (not just others).   Jesus said, 

Take my yoke upon you, and learn of me; for I am meek and lowly in heart: and ye shall find rest unto your souls.
Matthew 11:29

The Lord loves you, Sealy.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 9, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > PostmodernProph said:
> ...


Why do you suppose the mind is against the idea of a God it has never seen?

Actually I disagree. I see people who don't believe any religions but still believe in God. They say"how can all this have been created by itself". So it's very easy for people to believe.

Your Lord does not love me unconditionally. I have to believe the unbelievable to earn it's love. Otherwise I burn in hell for all eternity. Something I wouldn't even do to my worst enemy.

Why did God create me with a carnal mind?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 9, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



We were all born into this world with carnal minds, Sealy.  That which is born of the flesh is flesh and that which is born of the Spirit is spirit. (see John 3:6) Ye must be born again.  (See John 3:16)  What does this Scripture mean to you when you read it? 

*Romans 5:8 King James Version (KJV)*
8 But God commendeth his love toward us, in that, while we were yet sinners, Christ died for us.

*King James Version (KJV)*
Public Domain

speaking of the carnal mind, read this:

*Romans 12:2 King James Version (KJV)*
2 And be not conformed to this world: but be ye transformed by the renewing of your mind, that ye may prove what is that good, and acceptable, and perfect, will of God.

*King James Version (KJV)*
Public Domain


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 9, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Cult mumbo jumbo


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 9, 2016)

*John 3:16 King James Version (KJV)*
16 For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.

*King James Version (KJV)*
Public Domain

Sealy, whosoever means *whosoever!  *That would include you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 9, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Oh, yes. Jere is a cultist.


----------



## Blackrook (Jul 10, 2016)

Anyone of these men could have gone to heaven by calling in a Catholic priest and getting baptized.  Or if they were baptized, they could have confessed their sins and received Last Rites.  No one who has advance warning of their death needs to go to hell, if they repent what they have done.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 10, 2016)

Blackrook said:


> Anyone of these men could have gone to heaven by calling in a Catholic priest and getting baptized.  Or if they were baptized, they could have confessed their sins and received Last Rites.  No one who has advance warning of their death needs to go to hell, if they repent what they have done.


That's your opinion.  God accepts all who know him.  People do not need priesthood ordinances, for they have no eternal consequences.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 10, 2016)

Could be intereresting to know the famous last words of the Anticatholic Jeremiah. ... Damn: ¿Where's my rifle? ... What? What do you say? ... What means this we don't have a rifle, we have only a folding chair? ...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 10, 2016)

In the testimony of ex-Jesuit Dr. Alberto Rivera he tells the story of his devout Catholic mother and how at that time he was training to become a Jesuit priest he was informed that she was dying...  The priests were sent to his mother to perform their Catholic rituals (not recognized in the New Testament anywhere) and Alberto watched in horror as he witnessed his own mother going to hell.  Here is a clip of that story as found in the Jack Chick book entitled, "Alberto."  This testimony is true and it is why no Catholic should believe that upon death they can call for a Catholic priest to get them into heaven. There is no salvation in Catholicism. It's a false religion.

Alberto excerpt






Scene 1 - Alberto Rivera is brought to the Jesuits to become a priest. 











Scene 2 & 3:  2 years later Alberto is told that his mother is dying and he is to go home.  He has already been thoroughly brainwashed by this point as you can see in this story which is his testimony.












Scene 3:  Alberto Rivera witnesses his own mother terrified and dying as she is now going to hell.  She told him as you can see in this depiction - that she saw the fires of hell and the demons which she described as "monsters."  She died at age 33.  This testimony has stood the test of time.  The Jesuits tried to murder Dr. Alberto Rivera after he left the Jesuits and became a born again Christian.  He divulged many of their secrets and served the LORD until the day he died.  It is believed that the Jesuits were responsible for his death.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 10, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> In the testimony of ex-Jesuit Dr. Alberto Rivera he tells the story of his devout Catholic mother and how at that time he was training to become a Jesuit priest he was informed that she was dying...  The priests were sent to his mother to perform their Catholic rituals (not recognized in the New Testament anywhere) and Alberto watched in horror as he witnessed his own mother going to hell.  Here is a clip of that story as found in the Jack Chick book entitled, "Alberto."  This testimony is true and it is why no Catholic should believe that upon death they can call for a Catholic priest to get them into heaven. There is no salvation in Catholicism. It's a false religion.
> 
> Alberto excerpt
> 
> ...



Neah yeah - If an ex-Jesuit becomes a born again Unchristian and the Jesuits miss a folding chair then the situation may become a little uncalculable. But seriosly: Why do you waste your life with such a propagandistic bullshit?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 10, 2016)

Why does she?  She is astoundingly ignorant and typical of pentecostal silliness.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 10, 2016)

It is written:

Oh let the wickedness of the wicked come to an end; but establish the just: for the righteous God trieth the hearts and reins.
Psalm 7:9


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 10, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> without holiness no shall see the LORD.


And no matter how holy, none shall see the lord.
I can pontificate too!


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 10, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> have everlasting life.


When you DIE!!!!!


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 10, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Here is a clip of that story as found in the *Jack Chick* book entitled, "Alberto." This testimony is true and it is why no Catholic should believe that upon death they can call for a Catholic priest to get them into heaven. *There is no salvation in Catholicism. It's a false religion.*


No more false than Chickism!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 10, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > without holiness no shall see the LORD.
> ...




It is written: 
God forbid: yea, let God be true, but every man a liar; as it is written, That thou mightest be justified in thy sayings, and mightest overcome when thou art judged.
Romans 3:4

It is written: 
Follow peace with all men, and holiness, without which no man shall see the Lord:
Romans Hebrews 12:14


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 10, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a clip of that story as found in the *Jack Chick* book entitled, "Alberto." This testimony is true and it is why no Catholic should believe that upon death they can call for a Catholic priest to get them into heaven. *There is no salvation in Catholicism. It's a false religion.*
> ...


Alberto Rivera's testimony is true!  Every word of it!  Jack Chick is a godly man and righteous before the LORD. 

It is written: 
For the preaching of the cross is to them that perish foolishness; but unto us which are saved it is the power of God.  For it is written, I will destroy the wisdom of the wise, and will bring to nothing the understanding of the prudent.
1 Corinthians 1:18-19


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 10, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > have everlasting life.
> ...





O death, where is thy sting? O grave, where is thy victory? The sting of death is sin; and the strength of sin is the law.
1 Corinthians 15:55-56


----------



## OZman (Jul 10, 2016)

John 14:20  At that day ye shall know that I am in my Father, and ye in me, and I in you.


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 10, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> It is written:
> God forbid: yea, let God be true, but every man a liar; as it is written,


And therefore the man who wrote that is a liar, saith the LORD!


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 10, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Jackass Chick is a religious con-artist.


----------



## skye (Jul 11, 2016)

and that idiot...


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 11, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> It is written:
> 
> Oh let the wickedness of the wicked come to an end; but establish the just: for the righteous God trieth the hearts and reins.
> Psalm 7:9



Said not my granpda David this? Indeed. I guess we will have a lot of fun, if I will meet him one day in the underworld or in paradise.
-----
_A Shiggaion of David, which he sang to the Lord concerning the words of Cush, a Benjaminite. O Lord my God, in you do I take refuge; save me from all my pursuers and deliver me, lest like a lion they tear my soul apart, rending it in pieces, with none to deliver. O Lord my God, if I have done this, if there is wrong in my hands, if I have repaid my friend with evil or plundered my enemy without cause, let the enemy pursue my soul and overtake it, and let him trample my life to the ground and lay my glory in the dust. Arise, O Lord, in your anger; lift yourself up against the fury of my enemies; awake for me; you have appointed a judgment. Let the assembly of the peoples be gathered about you; over it return on high. The Lord judges the peoples; judge me, O Lord, according to my righteousness and according to the integrity that is in me. Oh, let the evil of the wicked come to an end, and may you establish the righteous— you who test the minds and hearts, O righteous God! My shield is with God, who saves the upright in heart. God is a righteous judge, and a God who feels indignation every day. If a man does not repent, God will whet his sword; he has bent and readied his bow; he has prepared for him his deadly weapons, making his arrows fiery shafts. Behold, the wicked man conceives evil and is pregnant with mischief and gives birth to lies. He makes a pit, digging it out, and falls into the hole that he has made. His mischief returns upon his own head, and on his own skull his violence descends. I will give to the Lord the thanks due to his righteousness, and I will sing praise to the name of the Lord, the Most High._
-----
-----


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 11, 2016)

CremeBrulee said:


> People say crazy shit on their deathbeds.  Look at Civil War generals.  They died barking orders from engagements decades before their deaths.   My great grandmother spent her last days talking to the Kaiser in German. ...



What? Are you sure she spoke with the Kaiser? Which one? What said she?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 11, 2016)

Pastor Rika's wife, Sister Linda Rika is a holy woman of God.  She has been given visions of hell and warnings from the LORD to give the people.  This message is a warning to precious Catholic people who have no idea that the religion they are in is taking them to hell.  Born again Believers must pray for the Roman Catholic people! These people are perishing!  The Lord Jesus Christ gave Sister Linda this word for the Roman Catholic people.  The LORD told her to tell the Roman Catholic people they must get out of Roman Catholicism and repent.  It is an occult religion.  Listen to this:


Published on Jun 4, 2013
The honouring of Mary is idolatry in Catholic church. No wonder Catholic people are into occultism. Praying through images is sin and deception. Repent today and cry unto the LORD for mercy.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 11, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> ... The honouring of Mary is idolatry in Catholic church. No wonder Catholic people are into occultism. Praying through images is sin and deception. Repent today and cry unto the LORD for mercy.



Jeremiah ¿Simpson?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 11, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> This thread is about eternity.  These are the famous last words of atheists as they were dying and about to enter hell.  Quite horrific but hopefully it will make some people realize that even these men knew the the truth and confessed it in their final moments on earth.  As someone once said, "Hell is truth seen too late.
> 
> Famous Atheists Last Words Before Dying - Religion - Nairaland
> 
> ...


Marvel not that even with all of these testimonies confirming there is a hell - there are still those who refuse to believe it.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 12, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> ... Marvel not that even with all of these testimonies confirming there is a hell - there are still those who refuse to believe it.



No one is able to doubt in hell who lives on planet Earth. But should a hell be where we will go at after our death, then I will need some people fighting with me until hell is empty and over. I never could live in heaven while others are living in your everlasting hell. Better to live oneself in hell in such a case.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 12, 2016)

Christians on their deathbed

Son of a Bitch!
You mean I wasted all that time and money on a fairy tale?


----------



## IndependantAce (Jul 12, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Christians on their deathbed
> 
> Son of a Bitch!
> You mean I wasted all that time and money on a fairy tale?


Yet not many of them have said that.

Far more atheists seem to have realized differently however. I've yet to see a 'martyr' for atheism.


----------



## IndependantAce (Jul 12, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is about eternity.  These are the famous last words of atheists as they were dying and about to enter hell.  Quite horrific but hopefully it will make some people realize that even these men knew the the truth and confessed it in their final moments on earth.  As someone once said, "Hell is truth seen too late.
> ...


Nearly all religion had some notion of spiritual punishment for wickedness.

Atheism seems to be the only "belief" system that attempts to deny this - that is what makes atheism so demonic; since even ancient pagan religions such as Hellenism and Norse mythology acknowledged the truth of some type of spiritual punishment for immoral deeds; while atheism believes a serial killer and a pedophile deserve the same treatment as a saint.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 13, 2016)

IndependantAce said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



I would say the moraly ass of Voltaire was more worth than any moral of nearly the complete USA under the government of G.W. Bush and later although Voltaire made lots of things wrong. If Voltaire should be in hell that's only one more reason to visit hell. And I don't have any idea how someone is able to write such a bullshit like "_atheism believes a serial killer and a pedophile deserve the same treatment as a saint_". Why did you not just simple use the word "enemy" instead of "saint" and "ideologists" instead of "atheism" and had asked yourselve what's really a difference between them and you yourselve and your ideas about other people?


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 13, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is about eternity.  These are the famous last words of atheists as they were dying and about to enter hell.  Quite horrific but hopefully it will make some people realize that even these men knew the the truth and confessed it in their final moments on earth.  As someone once said, "Hell is truth seen too late.
> ...


One of my favorite Naval commanders (boat driver -- USN) had a placard above his desk which said:

"Everyone should believe in something.
I believe I will have another drink."

He was a Scotch drinker.

Now that I know more about all liquors, I would have recommended Mexican Mescal to him, which is tequila with a charcoal taste.  It is very similar to Scotch especially to Johnny Walker Black.

Thus I would have been assisting him in his creed -- about drinking in style.

Everyone should indeed believe in something.

Atheists believe in the absence of God in the Universe.

Nothing is more inconsistent with philosophy.

The arguments of (1) Prime Mover, (2) First Cause, (3) Aesthetic artificer, and (4) Purposeful Designer all rationally point to a God or Gods somewhere in the Universe.

Even so there are many (about 10% of the world's population) that have no faith in religion nor in philosophy.

Many of these 10% have made science their religion instead.

The fallacy of science as a religion is that it was never intended (by Galileo who invented it by being the first one to turn an instrument on the heavens) to be a religion nor a substitute for religion or philosophy.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 13, 2016)

IndependantAce said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Christians on their deathbed
> ...




Atheists die for others all the time. They just refuse to die for an imaginary being


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 13, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



A first cause is just simple uncaused. Nothing was - suddenly is something. But could also be god made a first cause, what we can believe but we are not able to know. We are only able to know nothing about. And we are only able to deny that a first cause or first causes in general are existing.

And a designer follows intentions. This intentions are teleological - what means the target of a plan or of  something what we are doing is in the future. But evolution for example has no plans at all, no intentions, no targets. Evolution lives only in the concrete moment now. Same nearly in the christian religion. Normal Christians don't have a plan for a realisation of a throne of god here in this world. God will come to us. We are just simple waiting. And in the evolution? Now we are alive. Now we can make babies. Now the babies can have a change (in most cases it's only a defect, sometimes a kind of wonder) in the structure of their genes.
The whole discussion "creation vs evolution"  in this context in the english speaking world makes from my point of view absolutelly no sense. God can cause also now something - can start a new "evolution" or can create just simple a new way. It's not over yet. But teh natural law "evolution" itselve follows not a plan - otherwise we could find out what the future will do - and in this case we had not any possibility for a free decision. And we could not find out wether we are right or wrong so we could now find and go the best of all possible ways.



> Even so there are many (about 10% of the world's population) that have no faith in religion nor in philosophy.
> 
> Many of these 10% have made science their religion instead.
> 
> The fallacy of science as a religion is that it was never intended (by Galileo who invented it by being the first one to turn an instrument on the heavens) to be a religion nor a substitute for religion or philosophy.



Science is [part of] philosophy. That's the same. Philosophy and science is the same !!! But science is not religion. Religion means just simple to be "to be rebound in god" or "to be a spiritual being". All human beings are spiritual beings. Wether someone denies this or not changes nothing. But that's not a question of the natural philosophy "empirism and physics" for example.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 13, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> IndependantAce said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Atheism is a belief, that's all. In China for example the state religion atheism of the commies was the only allowed religion. This atheists murdered about a hundred million chinese people of all religions during their culture revolution. Following the heroic terror doctrine of Mao this was a fight 10 men against man.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 13, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> In the testimony of ex-Jesuit Dr. Alberto Rivera he tells the story of his devout Catholic mother and how at that time he was training to become a Jesuit priest he was informed that she was dying...  The priests were sent to his mother to perform their Catholic rituals (not recognized in the New Testament anywhere) and Alberto watched in horror as he witnessed his own mother going to hell.  Here is a clip of that story as found in the Jack Chick book entitled, "Alberto."  This testimony is true and it is why no Catholic should believe that upon death they can call for a Catholic priest to get them into heaven. There is no salvation in Catholicism. It's a false religion.
> 
> Alberto excerpt
> 
> ...



Jeremiah,

As I have pointed out before, you are truly a vile and hateful person

You celebrating a piece of anti-Catholic propaganda and claiming to be a "good Christian" is revolting. The fact that you believe all Catholics are going to hell shows everything that is wrong with Christianity


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 13, 2016)

zaangalewa said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > IndependantAce said:
> ...



Atheism is a belief that all religions are a bunch of horseshit

Atheists do not slaughter to spread the word that there is no God. If you want to believe the Chinese killed in the name of atheism, you also must agree that Hitler and Mussolini killed in the name of Christianity


----------



## guno (Jul 13, 2016)

*THE FANTASY OF THE DEATHBED CONVERSIONS

In a conversation we had a few years ago, Hugh Downs, the television anchor, suggested why this might be so. One of the reasons people go to church, he said, is intellectual validation. People attend church for spiritual and social reasons, of course: to pray and to see friends. But they also want to hear their religious convictions affirmed—convictions that, as the Dawkins survey suggests, may seem a little dubious during the rest of the week. Could it be that evangelicals seek to convert the famous dead because they’re insecure about their own beliefs? If they can claim that people they admire as intellects—Darwin, Wilde, Hitchens—ultimately agreed with them, it validates their own faith.

The Fantasy of the Deathbed Conversion - The New Yorker*


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 13, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Read again what I wrote.

#

PS: I'm by the way a German and Catholic who has also jewish ancestors and family members. Lots of them were murdered from Nazis in many ways. I have not only a light idea about what could mean "_Hitler killed in the name of Christianity_".


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 13, 2016)

zaangalewa said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



and?


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 13, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You are arguing like a typical german Nazi in my eyes. Not directly the same thoughts - but the same structure of ideology. In general I hate it to have to speak with people like you. But you and others are activating my "the children of god have to survive"-gene. Without the belief in god I don't see any chance for mankind to survive.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 13, 2016)

zaangalewa said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



Billions survive without believing in your god


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 13, 2016)

Notable in my view was Charles Templeton, evangelical who later became agnostic after not being able to reconcile the holocaust. On his death bed he would start screaming at empty air to "get out".  What was he talking to?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 13, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


> Atheists do not slaughter to spread the word that there is no God.



We'll notify the 160 million people murdered by their own governments in the past century in order to remove the belief of God.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 13, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Notable in my view was Charles Templeton, evangelical who later became agnostic after not being able to reconcile the holocaust. On his death bed he would start screaming at empty air to "get out".  What was he talking to?



The same thing the former Catholic Jesuit Alberto Rivera's devout Catholic mother was screaming about on her death bed.  Demons preparing to drag her down to hell.

It never ceases to amaze me how the most vile God haters will accuse the servants of God of being vile and hateful because they warn others to come out from false religions, false doctrines, unbelief and call upon the name of the Lord and be saved.  It is not enough for them that they have rejected the salvation which only Jesus Christ can offer, they stand as gatekeepers and work like the fiends of hell to stop those who would receive from hearing the Gospel of Jesus Christ!

Believers in Jesus Christ should count it an honor to be hated by such a wicked crew.  The more wicked, the greater the evidence that we are on the narrow road which leads to heaven.  The wicked hated Jesus Christ and they will hate His Followers.

It is written: 

If the world hate you, ye know that it hated me before it hated you.

If ye were of the world, the world would love his own: but because ye are not of the world, but I have chosen you out of the world, therefore the world hateth you.

Remember the word that I said unto you, The servant is not greater than his lord. If they have persecuted me, they will also persecute you; if they have kept my saying, they will keep yours also.

But all these things will they do unto you for my name's sake, because they know not him that sent me.

If I had not come and spoken unto them, they had not had sin: but now they have no cloak for their sin.

He that hateth me hateth my Father also.

If I had not done among them the works which none other man did, they had not had sin: but now have they both seen and hated both me and my Father.

But this cometh to pass, that the word might be fulfilled that is written in their law, They hated me without a cause.

But when the Comforter is come, whom I will send unto you from the Father, even the Spirit of truth, which proceedeth from the Father, he shall testify of me:

And ye also shall bear witness, because ye have been with me from the beginning.

John 15: 18-27


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 13, 2016)

The bloodthirsty hate the upright: but the just seek his soul.
Proverbs 29:10


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 13, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



Bet it had more to do with their political beliefs


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 13, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



My god? I don't have a god. God is my father and my friend. And you are wrong: Take the Jews as an example. All cultures which existed in their youth died out meanwhile. They are the oldest continously in the same tradition existing culture of the world - with the highest number of nobel price winners per member. They are still young. Very agile. Compared with them Nazis and Commies are moldly like mummies although this ideologies are only some decades old.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 13, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yeah, a political belief centered on Athiesm being a foundational requirement.
Atheists have murdered over 160 million innocents in the past century.  
And only moonbats are stupid enough to say Hitler was a Christian.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 13, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Hitler was not a Christian.  He was a faithful Roman Catholic as was the Jesuit Himmler.  The Holocaust was a Roman Catholic Inquisition executed by their Jesuits and their faithful Catholic son, Hitler.







IHS on their wafer god - Isis, Horus, Seb - the Unholy Trinity of the Roman Catholic Occult - their Queen of heaven - Semiramis - has been renamed "Mary."  May God deliver the poor Roman Catholics that have no idea who they are actually worshiping (Lucifer).


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 13, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Catholics are the true Christians founded by St Peter

The rest of you are blasphemers bound for the gates of hell

Only a baptized Catholic can enter the kingdom of Heaven

Do Non-Catholics Go to Hell?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 13, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



The King James Version Bible reveals your claims to be total lies.  Buy a KJV Bible and read it, RW.  When you die where will you go?  Have you given it any thought?  In light of the fact that tomorrow is no guarantee don't you think it would be wise to give more attention to your own soul? I will remember you in my prayers.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 13, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Jeremiah....You still possess original sin and are not in a state of grace
Only those baptized into Catholicism are cleansed of original sin and may enter the kingdom of heaven

Sadly, you are destined for the gates of hell


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 13, 2016)

What follower of Jesus Christ could ever think of taking such an oath? Have any of you ever seen such a satanic oath in your lives?  Ever?  Most Catholic people do not have any idea of what is going on.  Pray for the Catholic people that Jesus Christ will send his Holy Spirit, that they will come to Jesus so that he can save them and deliver them out of this satanic religion! 

Jesuit Extreme Oath of Induction

*Jesuit Extreme Oath of Induction*
The following is the Jesuit Extreme Oath of Induction given to high ranking Jesuits only. This oath is taken from the book _Subterranean Rome_ by Carlos Didier, translated from the French, and published in New York in 1843.

"When a Jesuit of the minor rank is to be elevated to command, he is conducted into the Chapel of the Convent of the Order, where there are only three others present, the principal or Superior standing in front of the altar. On either side stands a monk, one of whom holds a banner of yellow and white, which are the Papal colors, and the other a black banner with a dagger and red cross above a skull and crossbones, with the word INRI, and below them the words IUSTUM, NECAR, REGES, IMPIOUS. The meaning of which is: It is just to exterminate or annihilate impious or heretical Kings, Governments, or Rulers. Upon the floor is a red cross at which the postulant or candidate kneels. The Superior hands him a small black crucifix, which he takes in his left hand and presses to his heart, and the Superior at the same time presents to him a dagger, which he grasps by the blade and holds the point against his heart, the Superior still holding it by the hilt, and thus addresses the postulant:"

Superior:

My son, heretofore you have been taught to act the dissembler: among Roman Catholics to be a Roman Catholic, and to be a spy even among your own brethren; to believe no man, to trust no man. Among the Reformers, to be a reformer; among the Huguenots, to be a Huguenot; among the Calvinists, to be a Calvinist; among other Protestants, generally to be a Protestant, and obtaining their confidence, to seek even to preach from their pulpits, and to denounce with all the vehemence in your nature our Holy Religion and the Pope; and even to descend so low as to become a Jew among Jews, that you might be enabled to gather together all information for the benefit of your Order as a faithful soldier of the Pope.

You have been taught to insidiously plant the seeds of jealousy and hatred between communities, provinces, states that were at peace, and incite them to deeds of blood, involving them in war with each other, and to create revolutions and civil wars in countries that were independent and prosperous, cultivating the arts and the sciences and enjoying the blessings of peace. To take sides with the combatants and to act secretly with your brother Jesuit, who might be engaged on the other side, but openly opposed to that with which you might be connected, only that the Church might be the gainer in the end, in the conditions fixed in the treaties for peace and that the end justifies the means.

You have been taught your duty as a spy, to gather all statistics, facts and information in your power from every source; to ingratiate yourself into the confidence of the family circle of Protestants and heretics of every class and character, as well as that of the merchant, the banker, the lawyer, among the schools and universities, in parliaments and legislatures, and the judiciaries and councils of state, and to be all things to all men, for the Pope's sake, whose servants we are unto death.

You have received all your instructions heretofore as a novice, a neophyte, and have served as co-adjurer, confessor and priest, but you have not yet been invested with all that is necessary to command in the Army of Loyola in the service of the Pope. You must serve the proper time as the instrument and executioner as directed by your superiors; for none can command here who has not consecrated his labors with the blood of the heretic; for "without the shedding of blood no man can be saved." Therefore, to fit yourself for your work and make your own salvation sure, you will, in addition to your former oath of obedience to your order and allegiance to the Pope, repeat after me---

The Extreme Oath of the Jesuits:

"1, _ now, in the presence of Almighty God, the Blessed Virgin Mary, the blessed Michael the Archangel, the blessed St. John the Baptist, the holy Apostles St. Peter and St. Paul and all the saints and sacred hosts of heaven, and to you, my ghostly father, the Superior General of the Society of Jesus, founded by St. Ignatius Loyola in the Pontificate of Paul the Third, and continued to the present, do by the womb of the virgin, the matrix of God, and the rod of Jesus Christ, declare and swear, that his holiness the Pope is Christ's Vice-regent and is the true and only head of the Catholic or Universal Church throughout the earth; and that by virtue of the keys of binding and loosing, given to his Holiness by my Savior, Jesus Christ, he hath power to depose heretical kings, princes, states, commonwealths and governments, all being illegal without his sacred confirmation and that they may safely be destroyed. Therefore, to the utmost of my power I shall and will defend this doctrine of his Holiness' right and custom against all usurpers of the heretical or Protestant authority whatever, especially the Lutheran of Germany, Holland, Denmark, Sweden, Norway, and the now pretended authority and churches of England and Scotland, and branches of the same now established in Ireland and on the Continent of America and elsewhere; and all adherents in regard that they be usurped and heretical, opposing the sacred Mother Church of Rome. I do now renounce and disown any allegiance as due to any heretical king, prince or state named Protestants or Liberals, or obedience to any of the laws, magistrates or officers.

I do further declare that the doctrine of the churches of England and Scotland, of the Calvinists, Huguenots and others of the name Protestants or Liberals to be damnable and they themselves damned who will not forsake the same.

I do further declare, that I will help, assist, and advise all or any of his Holiness' agents in any place wherever I shall be, in Switzerland, Germany, Holland, Denmark, Sweden, Norway, England, Ireland or America, or in any other Kingdom or territory I shall come to, and do my uttermost to extirpate the heretical Protestants or Liberals' doctrines and to destroy all their pretended powers, regal or otherwise.

I do further promise and declare, that notwithstanding I am dispensed with, to assume my religion heretical, for the propaganda of the Mother Church's interest, to keep secret and private all her agents' counsels from time to time, as they may entrust me and not to divulge, directly or indirectly, by word, writing or circumstance whatever; but to execute all that shall be proposed, given in charge or discovered unto me, by you, my ghostly father, or any of this sacred covenant.

I do further promise and declare, that I will have no opinion or will of my own, or any mental reservation whatever, even as a corpse or cadaver (perinde ac cadaver), but will unhesitatingly obey each and every command that I may receive from my superiors in the Militia of the Pope and of Jesus Christ.

That I may go to any part of the world withersoever I may be sent, to the frozen regions of the North, the burning sands of the desert of Africa, or the jungles of India, to the centers of civilization of Europe, or to the wild haunts of the barbarous savages of America, without murmuring or repining, and will be submissive in all things whatsoever communicated to me.

I furthermore promise and declare that I will, when opportunity present, make and wage relentless war, secretly or openly, against all heretics, Protestants and Liberals, as I am directed to do, to extirpate and exterminate them from the face of the whole earth; and that I will spare neither age, sex or condition; and that I will hang, waste, boil, flay, strangle and bury alive these infamous heretics, rip up the stomachs and wombs of their women and crush their infants' heads against the walls, in order to annihilate forever their execrable race. That when the same cannot be done openly, I will secretly use the poisoned cup, the strangulating cord, the steel of the poniard or the leaden bullet, regardless of the honor, rank, dignity, or authority of the person or persons, whatever may be their condition in life, either public or private, as I at any time may be directed so to do by any agent of the Pope or Superior of the Brotherhood of the Holy Faith, of the Society of Jesus.

In confirmation of which, I hereby dedicate my life, my soul and all my corporal powers, and with this dagger which I now receive, I will subscribe my name written in my own blood, in testimony thereof; and should I prove false or weaken in my determination, may my brethren and fellow soldiers of the Militia of the Pope cut off my hands and my feet, and my throat from ear to ear, my belly opened and sulphur burned therein, with all the punishment that can be inflicted upon me on earth and my soul be tortured by demons in an eternal hell forever!

All of which, I, _, do swear by the Blessed Trinity and blessed Sacraments, which I am now to receive, to perform and on my part to keep inviolable; and do call all the heavenly and glorious host of heaven to witness the blessed Sacrament of the Eucharist, and witness the same further with my name written and with the point of this dagger dipped in my own blood and sealed in the face of this holy covenant."

(He receives the wafer from the Superior and writes his name with the point of his dagger dipped in his own blood taken from over his heart.)

Superior:

"You will now rise to your feet and I will instruct you in the Catechism necessary to make yourself known to any member of the Society of Jesus belonging to this rank.

In the first place, you, as a Brother Jesuit, will with another mutually make the ordinary sign of the cross as any ordinary Roman Catholic would; then one cross his wrists, the palms of his hands open, and the other in answer crosses his feet, one above the other; the first points with forefinger of the right hand to the center of the palm of the left, the other with the forefinger of the left hand points to the center of the palm of the right; the first then with his right hand makes a circle around his head, touching it; the other then with the forefinger of his left hand touches the left side of his body just below his heart; the first then with his right hand draws it across the throat of the other, and the latter then with a dagger down the stomach and abdomen of the first. The first then says Iustum; and the other answers Necar; the first Reges. The other answers Impious." (The meaning of which has already been explained.) "The first will then present a small piece of paper folded in a peculiar manner, four times, which the other will cut longitudinally and on opening the name Jesu will be found written upon the head and arms of a cross three times. You will then give and receive with him the following questions and answers:

Question —From whither do you come? Answer — The Holy faith.

Q. —Whom do you serve?

A. —The Holy Father at Rome, the Pope, and the Roman Catholic Church Universal throughout the world.

Q. —Who commands you?

A. —The Successor of St. Ignatius Loyola, the founder of the Society of Jesus or the Soldiers of Jesus Christ.

Q. —Who received you? A. —A venerable man in white hair.

Q. —How?

A. —With a naked dagger, I kneeling upon the cross beneath the banners of the Pope and of our sacred order.

Q. —Did you take an oath?

A. —I did, to destroy heretics and their governments and rulers, and to spare neither age, sex nor condition. To be as a corpse without any opinion or will of my own, but to implicitly obey my Superiors in all things without hesitation of murmuring.

Q. —Will you do that? A. —I will.

Q. —How do you travel? A. —In the bark of Peter the fisherman.

Q. —Whither do you travel? A. —To the four quarters of the globe. Q. —For what purpose?

A. —To obey the orders of my general and Superiors and execute the will of the Pope and faithfully fulfill the conditions of my oaths.

Q. —Go ye, then, into all the world and take possession of all lands in the name of the Pope. He who will not accept him as the Vicar of Jesus and his Vice-regent on earth, let him be accursed and exterminated."


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 13, 2016)

Watch what happens when the Jesuit General - Black Pope Adolfo Pashon is asked about the Jesuit Extreme Oath!


The Jesuit General doesn't know about the oath he took and requires his top Jesuits to take?  This man is a servant of Satan and a liar.  The consummate "wolf in sheep's clothing." Pray for the Catholic people that God will open their eyes!


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 13, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> What follower of Jesus Christ could ever think of taking such an oath? Have any of you ever seen such a satanic oath in your lives?  Ever?  Most Catholic people do not have any idea of what is going on.  Pray for the Catholic people that Jesus Christ will send his Holy Spirit, that they will come to Jesus so that he can save them and deliver them out of this satanic religion!
> 
> Jesuit Extreme Oath of Induction
> 
> ...



Catholics are the original faith of Christianity. When you broke away from the true church of God, you angered Jesus and became unholy.

There is still time for you to repent and return to the Popes Church....otherwise, the fires of hell await you Jeremiah


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 13, 2016)

Father Guido Sarducci declares Jeremiah is going to hell


*Pope Eugene IV*, (1388-1447 CE) wrote a Papal bull in 1441 CE titled _Cantate Domino_. One paragraph reads:

"_It [the Church] firmly believes, professes, and *proclaims that those not living within the Catholic Church, not only pagans, but also Jews and heretics and schismatics cannot become participants in eternal life, but will depart 'into everlasting fire which was prepared for the devil and his angels' [Matt. 25:41],* unless before the end of life the same have been added to the flock; and that the unity of the ecclesiastical body is so strong that only to those remaining in it are the sacraments of the Church of benefit for salvation, and do fastings, almsgiving, and other functions of piety and exercises of Christian service produce eternal reward, and that no one, whatever almsgiving he has practiced, even if he has shed blood for the name of Christ, can be saved, unless he has remained in the bosom and unity of the Catholic Church._" *4*


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 13, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > What follower of Jesus Christ could ever think of taking such an oath? Have any of you ever seen such a satanic oath in your lives?  Ever?  Most Catholic people do not have any idea of what is going on.  Pray for the Catholic people that Jesus Christ will send his Holy Spirit, that they will come to Jesus so that he can save them and deliver them out of this satanic religion!
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 13, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Jesus reads this board and he knows what you did.....you shall be cast into everlasting fire which was prepared for the devil and his angels


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 14, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



A single person alone is not able to be as stupid as you like to show how stupid "Christians" could be. Nothing what you say has only a little to do with the christian religion nor with reality and truth. I fear you warn everyone not to be what you are on your own: an entry point for the evil into our worlds. I hate it very much that you misuse my murdered jewish family members for your senseless hate propaganda.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 14, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> ... faithful Roman Catholic as was the Jesuit Himmler  ...



I guess I heard laugh very loud now the Jesuits Roger Braun, Pierre Chaillet, Jean-Baptiste De Coster, Jean Fleury, Emile Gessler, Jean Baptiste Janssens, Alphonse Lambrette, Emile Planckaert, Jacob Raile, Henri Revol, Adam Sztark and Henri Van Oostanyen: חסיד אומות העולם_ = Chassid Umot ha-Olam. _Don't know the english word in the moment.

If you like to know something about Heinrich Himmler then don't add your fantasies in his curriculum vitae. His father was a Catholic and Humanist and he said about the own son Heinrich: "_He's a criminal_". Some people today think this was the reason why Heinrich Himmler became one of the worst mass-murderers in history. But what about if his father was just simple right to say so and to warn in this way everyone? May it be his son had a brain defect? Can we find something about a common psychopathological structure for example in people like Anders Behring Breivick too? Or in people who need to stabilize the own psychological structure by trying to see everywhere enemies independent from any form of reality? What could had been the main reason behind his extreme behavior? Narzism, Paranoia,  ... ? Not typically bavarian and/or catholic attitudes. And in general: Not everything has something to do with education - and not always are other people responsible for the deeds of extreme criminals.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 14, 2016)

Blackrook said:


> Anyone of these men could have gone to heaven by calling in a Catholic priest and getting baptized.  Or if they were baptized, they could have confessed their sins and received Last Rites.  No one who has advance warning of their death needs to go to hell, if they repent what they have done.


But they would have to actually believe, right? If they really believed they wouldn't be atheists.

So what you have is people who are scared mixed with wishful thinking.

If a God existed I don't think it cares if we believe in it. If it did it wouldn't be hiding.

And a real God would reward intelligence. Not buying into earths man made religions is a sign of intelligence.

Believe or burn in hell is not very convincing. It's cohersion


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 14, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Jeremiah

Your hate destines you to the depths of hell along with the sodomites, Klingons and that guy who wouldn't hold the elevator for me last week.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 15, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone of these men could have gone to heaven by calling in a Catholic priest and getting baptized.  Or if they were baptized, they could have confessed their sins and received Last Rites.  No one who has advance warning of their death needs to go to hell, if they repent what they have done.
> ...



No, the truth is the truth. Even if the entire world turned against the truth and denied it, it would still be the truth.  The last words of these atheists on their death beds prove there is a hell and that they went there!  Do not follow them. Depart from the wicked and do not seek their company.  They will lead you to hell.


----------



## zaangalewa (Jul 16, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...



Without any doubt you are on your own a  liar and propagandist of hate. Do you know why Jesus said "I am the way, the truth and the life"? Because you say "I" to "Jeremiah"?


----------



## themirrorthief (May 23, 2021)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> This thread is about eternity.  These are the famous last words of atheists as they were dying and about to enter hell.  Quite horrific but hopefully it will make some people realize that even these men knew the the truth and confessed it in their final moments on earth.  As someone once said, "Hell is truth seen too late.
> 
> Famous Atheists Last Words Before Dying - Religion - Nairaland
> 
> ...


no fire can hurt the dead and the spirit is not of the flesh and cannot burn


----------



## themirrorthief (May 23, 2021)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


beware of him that comes to you thinking he knows the truth...he is probably a liar...


----------



## rightwinger (May 24, 2021)

Christians on their Death Bed

WTF 

What do you mean there is no God?
What about all that money I gave ?


----------



## Indeependent (May 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Christians on their Death Bed
> 
> WTF
> 
> ...


Ask Bernie Sanders.


----------



## sealybobo (May 24, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Christians on their Death Bed
> 
> WTF
> 
> ...


All of us on our death bed will be freaking out.  Even me who knows heaven doesn't exist will spend a little time hoping there is one and praying to a god I don't really believe exists but just in case I'm scared so in that situation, I might turn a little superstitious.

But now, when I'm thinking clearly, I realize that it's just wishful thinking and I'm just scared this is the end, which it is.

So all of us on our death bed will be WTF but theists will never realize there is no god.  In fact, while they are dying they see a light and they start hilucinating and seeing in their heads what they want to believe so actually they, even me, might see myself floating off to heaven as my battery dies.  But once the battery dies that's it.  My spirit is not a god who goes to heaven and lives forever happy and never sick or sad.

Anyone who doesn't see it is a stupid fuck.  And anyone who cares what happens to them after they die is pathetic.  Worry about this life.  Enjoy it.

This weekend I went on my boat Friday and partied with my girl and then Saturday and Sunday I rode my new Ebike 60 miles each day.  Had a blast.  Did something healthy.  Hung out with friends.  

What did Christians do?  They wasted their Sunday and money at Church.  So many better things to do.  I realize they love going to church but really?  I guess they have friends they see at church but really that's what you want to get up early on Sunday to go to church?  Not me. 

And if a god exists he will not fault us atheists for not believing any of the worlds organized religions.  Maybe he will reward our intelligence?


----------



## Meriweather (May 24, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> And if a god exists he will not fault us atheists for not believing any of the worlds organized religions. Maybe he will reward our intelligence?


Even six hundred years ago, great Catholic saints were noting that Church can only take people so far.  Let's agree that your intelligence has taken you past what the Church, by necessity, needs to focus.  So....by way of intelligence have you moved forward in learning more about God, or have you done the reverse and just drawn a blank?    Do you think God will reward the blank?   

Seriously, I believe you will be fine in the afterlife, but I do think here in this life you may be missing out.  (Also keep in mind that I am missing out on being the Queen of England, which doesn't bother me in the least.  God is better.)


----------



## sealybobo (May 24, 2021)

Meriweather said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > And if a god exists he will not fault us atheists for not believing any of the worlds organized religions. Maybe he will reward our intelligence?
> ...


My buddy and I went for a 6 hour bike ride.  We talked about everything including religion.  I remember a few years ago how sure he was there is a god and he was a Christian.  Something has changed.  He's been listing to a lot of podcasts.  He has woken up.  So it's great to talk to him now.

He says, "I still believe in something" and I agreed with him that maybe there is a higher power and if there is it has to be more intelligent than humans and the more we know about the entire universe the more we realize that we are a part of the universe.  Our energy never dies.  Energy never dies.  If so, then our OURA or CHI is out there so maybe someone who lived 100,000 years ago his energy has been turned into something else that led to whatever is alive now.

It's all amazing and hard to wrap your brain around.  All I know is I don't buy any organized religions.  God?  Who knows.  Clearly I'm still searching for a sign.


----------



## Meriweather (May 24, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> He says, "I still believe in something" and I agreed with him that maybe there is a higher power and if there is it has to be more intelligent than humans and the more we know about the entire universe the more we realize that we are a part of the universe. Our energy never dies. Energy never dies. If so, then our OURA or CHI is out there so maybe someone who lived 100,000 years ago his energy has been turned into something else that led to whatever is alive now.


Could be--it's what a dear friend of mine called the "Snowflake theory".  The one thing the Snowflake theory doesn't address is that we are loved and cared for.  As you say, there is plenty out there we cannot fully wrap our minds around.


----------



## Colin norris (May 25, 2021)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> This thread is about eternity.  These are the famous last words of atheists as they were dying and about to enter hell.  Quite horrific but hopefully it will make some people realize that even these men knew the the truth and confessed it in their final moments on earth.  As someone once said, "Hell is truth seen too late.
> 
> Famous Atheists Last Words Before Dying - Religion - Nairaland
> 
> ...


I'll pull up this silly rubbish now.  You have no evidence they went to hell.  How arrogant, vain and presumptuous of you to know these things without evidence.  
You do not have unique access to what any ghost is thinking.  It's breathtaking that godbotherers think they know the destiny if anyone. You arrogant hypocrits.


----------

